# Nitecore D11



## SeanAU (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been trying to decide between a 1AA Nitecore, Jetbeam, Quark or Zebralight.

In my research I emailed Nitecore about whether they had plans to release the D10 with an XP-G

The response was they plan to release the D11 with XP-G within the next couple of months.

Perhaps this was common knowledge already, but I hadn't seen it yet. Sorry no further details or specs given, but it's something to start saving for


----------



## strinq (Jun 24, 2010)

There's also news on the Eagletac P10A and Zebralight H51. This is making my life difficult...in a good way...


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 24, 2010)

SeanAU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been trying to decide between a 1AA Nitecore, Jetbeam, Quark or Zebralight.
> 
> ...


Sean, you can find at least one good choice from any of the companies you're looking at and a D10, EZAA, Quark AA, MiNi AA will definitely fill the bill. H501w is a great light in non-traditional format.

I'm looking forward to seeing what the D11 will be!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 24, 2010)

I wonder if Nitecore will bring back the ramping or use the preset brightness modes.


----------



## gunga (Jun 24, 2010)

D10 with XP-G? Already got one, guess that means it's a D11?

:devil:

Just kidding, it's a mod of course. I wonder if the D11 incorporates any other improvements?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 24, 2010)

gunga said:


> D10 with XP-G? Already got one, guess that means it's a D11?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Just kidding, it's a mod of course. I wonder if the D11 incorporates any other improvements?


Improvements like saving the user selected brightness and a lower low would have me waiting in line!

How are you liking your D11? :tinfoil:


----------



## gunga (Jun 24, 2010)

Love it.

Have trit piston, clip, and Neutral XP-G. What's not to like?


----------



## skyfire (Jun 24, 2010)

thats news to me, thanks for the heads up!

cant go wrong with single AA lights, if you cant decide, get more :naughty:. they always make great gifts:twothumbs

H501w is a great light, one of my favorites. but if you can wait, zebralight will be releasing H51. and H51F(flood)


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 24, 2010)

The Nitecore Piston Drive always gives me fits, I'd suggest the Zebra or Jetbeam.


----------



## tsask (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope the D11 is more reliable than my defunct :candle: D10


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I wonder if they'll drop the whole piston deal? I have an original D10 but the latest models seem to have a lot of issues for users.


----------



## jduck (Jun 24, 2010)

strinq said:


> There's also news on the Eagletac P10A and Zebralight H51. This is making my life difficult...in a good way...



whats the news on the P10A?


----------



## dracodoc (Jul 31, 2010)

Pictures and specifications from Chinese forum

http://www.shoudian.com/thread-146903-1-2.html

I think it's better looking than D10, have more variations in shape.

However, I prefer Zebralight's switch over PD switch now.


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2010)

Better yet.
http://www.nitecore.co.uk/nitecore-d11.html


----------



## gunga (Jul 31, 2010)

No clip option eh?


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 31, 2010)

gunga said:


> No clip option eh?



A little surprising. They could definitely drill two holes near the tail like Zebralight SC's since there are flat edges now. Perhaps a little more solid than the whole back-plate and tail thing going on in the D10.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 31, 2010)

At first sight, this maybe a better light than our beloved D10 in terms of mechanical and electronic quality (hoping and/or guessing here...), but for some reason the magic has gone in my eyes...

The design is more functionnal, but it doesn't allow the modding we are used to anymore. I'll surely get one as soon as they are available, I don't think it'll get the same love as the D10 though!


----------



## Linger (Jul 31, 2010)

D11 safety lock-out is nice. I HATE that my d10 turns on by itself. I took it out of EDC when i notice my pocket felt like burning when I was at Costco (light turned itself on). B/c i really like the silence of the PD I use it extensively around the house. the bugger kept turning on on me and now I unscrew it when-ever I leave it (or put it in the drawer).

Nitecore doesn't answer if it'll do their '285lumens' with 14500 the other Nitecore xpg light lists as.

But with the two flashy modes, nitecore got rid of the short-cuts (tap hold high, tap tap low) which are the main reason the D10 is so uber useful around the house. Or atleast give me a non-full-power slow flash so I could cycle with it. I don't generally wait for ramping in my edc.

I'll wait for the D11 Tribute, hopefully bezel 'slightly' loose allows short-cuts, while bezel fully tight does their requisite flashy levels.


----------



## entoptics (Jul 31, 2010)

Sigh...

IMO, NiteCore has seriously missed the boat on this one. My favorite thing about the D10, aside from it's class leading small size (1xAA "clicky"), is the Double Click for low-low and Double Click-hold for maximum. 

Instant, one handed access to high from a low or memory startup. Now, they've taken that awesome feature and turned it into disco modes.
:fail:

The only "improvement" I could see making to the D10 beside the XP-G, would be to ditch the snail's pace ramping UI for a discreet medium and medium-high setting, which could be accessed using the same press-hold of the infinite brightness UI.

The loss of the pocket clip is another huge :fail:

I suppose the anti roll flats are good, but the gappy tail cap will hinder tailstanding.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 31, 2010)

gunga said:


> No clip option eh?



Looks like it will probably take the same clip that the D10 takes....


----------



## lunchboxtheman (Jul 31, 2010)

entoptics said:


> I suppose the anti roll flats are good, but the gappy tail cap will hinder tailstanding.



I don't even know how well the flats will work for anti-roll. It looks like the head is still round all the way around meaning only the very back of the light would be touching. :thinking:

I agree with the cut outs on the tailcap hindering tail staining. The LD20 has basically the same tailcap and it's very wobbly.

:sigh:


----------



## entoptics (Jul 31, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Looks like it will probably take the same clip that the D10 takes....



Not sure how. I don't see any holes in the picture, and the slots don't seem to be spaced right to jerry rig the clip somehow.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been waiting for the D10 with an xpg. I'm not impressed. As said above, the best thing about the D10 was the ability to instantly go from high to low, and vv. Now they add the disco modes instead. Additionally, it only does 145 lumens? The same as the d10? Unless they offer a model just like the original, but brighter, I'll pass.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 31, 2010)

Brasso said:


> I've been waiting for the D10 with an xpg. I'm not impressed. As said above, the best thing about the D10 was the ability to instantly go from high to low, and vv. Now they add the disco modes instead. Additionally, it only does 145 lumens? The same as the d10? Unless they offer a model just like the original, but brighter, I'll pass.


I for one don't miss the old UI.

The new models' *press/hold* for low/medium/high is so quick and easy you can get a medium level almost instantly instead of the old models _s l o w_ press and hold for ramping.

I have tried both UIs and whilst the old one was good, the *press/hold* to ramp up/down and 'nothing happens' bug was annoying. With the new UI, you turn on the light, then *press/hold* for low/med/high and release.

If you don't want it to activate in your pocket, then *press/hold whilst off* and the button locks - IMHO, an improvement over the old model.

With regard to the new D11 body, I dunno, I prefer the old look and the tailcap arrangement doesn't look as comfortable to use as the old one - I agree with the OP about tailstanding - it simply won't be as stable.

I hope a clip does become available - I wouldn't buy a D11 if there is no clip option.

James...


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm with you James, the SP interface is just about perfect. I would have lost the SOS and gone for a lower low 4th setting. I don't mind the strobe, I don't need it, but I don't mind it. SOS means nothing today, unless you happen to have a Ham Radio operator looking for you and he's gonna miss the SOS as well as it's sent so awfully slow. 

I'm thinking maybe I should pick up another D10 SP or two and put them in a drawer, just in case.......

Regards

Christian


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 31, 2010)

Grr, why'd they have to make double-tapping put it into SOS? That's the best damn part about the classic D10 UI. I love my D10's and I had high hopes for the successor, but this is a step backwards IMO. Like a previous poster said: maybe there will be a Tribute edition. Sure hope so.


----------



## F250XLT (Jul 31, 2010)

I like the looks of it, but SOS & Strobe huh? :shakehead


----------



## Gumboot (Aug 1, 2010)

The ramping UI of the D10 may be here again. Here http://www.nitecore.co.uk/nitecore-d11.html it lists: D10 , D10 SP , D11 . But it is not listed with the XP-G.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gumboot said:


> But it is not listed with the XP-G.



Look at the title and then the first words in the second paragraph of the description....

"*Nitecore D11 XP-G R5*

*Utilising a Cree XP-G R5 LED* with a maximum output of 145 lumens, the D11 has a variable brightness system allowing the user to select any level between 3 and 145 lumens. Additional strobe and SOS settings are easily selectable."


----------



## e1sbaer (Aug 1, 2010)

No directly selectable low and high anymore. That was a great feature. I wonder who actually uses a sos and strobe mode. Someone at nitecore is making all the wrong decisions. Still love my ramping d10.


----------



## hatman (Aug 1, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> I for one don't miss the old UI.
> 
> The new models' *press/hold* for low/medium/high is so quick and easy you can get a medium level almost instantly instead of the old models _s l o w_ press and hold for ramping.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jimmy.

When you refer to the "new" models that you prefer, do you mean the D10 Tribute?


----------



## Brasso (Aug 1, 2010)

I prefer the ramping version with no disco modes.


----------



## Surnia (Aug 1, 2010)

hatman said:


> Thanks, Jimmy.
> 
> When you refer to the "new" models that you prefer, do you mean the D10 Tribute?



The tribute is still a ramping model, the "new" models are the SP versions. 

I agree with everyone, the two functions I liked the most were shortcut to high and low.... Is there any particular reason why the XP-G is still rated at 145 lumens? I thought those specs were for the D10 on XP-E R2 as well (unless the runtimes are far higher than the XP-E)


----------



## entoptics (Aug 1, 2010)

Surnia said:


> The tribute is still a ramping model, the "new" models are the SP versions.
> 
> I agree with everyone, the two functions I liked the most were shortcut to high and low.... Is there any particular reason why the XP-G is still rated at 145 lumens? I thought those specs were for the D10 on XP-E R2 as well (unless the runtimes are far higher than the XP-E)



If the stats on that UK NiteCore page can be trusted, the claimed runtime for the XP-G is...

"Output & Runtime Maximum output 145 lumens, for about 1.5 hours Minimum output 3 lumens, for about 100 hours"

The XPE R2 D10 runtime (same 145 lumens) on an eneloop is about 50 minutes, and 75 minutes on a 14500. From what I've read, the XPG R5 is about 25% more efficient, so it appears NiteCore went for extended runtimes rather than brightness.


----------



## jk037 (Aug 1, 2010)

I like the look of this light, will be keeping an eye out here for reviews and opinions once it goes on sale - if the mighty CPF tribe take a liking to the D11 then it will be replacing the D10 at the top of my wishlist for birthdays/xmas/bribes!


----------



## Nokoff (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't like the look of the anti-roll ring, nor lack of their signature clip, so I'm glad to pick up the inexpensive D10 SP instead of waiting for the D11, and it sounds like the xp-g may not impress any better than the nice mix of flood and throw xp-e in this particular torch


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 1, 2010)

My fave light is my ramping D10 R2 with its quick access to low and high, so I also agree that the exclusion of these shortcuts in the D11 seems to be a step backward. Makes me wonder who Nitecore is listening to when deciding how to "improve" their new models. :shrug:

One benefit, if I understand correctly, is that the D11 will remember the user-defined brightness level after shortcutting to SOS or strobe, a feature that many here (myself included) were hoping would be available on a revised ramping D10.

And maybe the cutouts in the tail are for aesthetics. The only challenges that I recall reading about regarding the piston's access had to do with its stiffness or short travel, not an inability to access the piston itself.

I look forward to a D11 review—any possible feedback from a Nitecore rep?—and the availability of a clip.


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 2, 2010)

Aside from ramping the brightness, double-click for low is probably the feature I use most on my D10. Ideally, I wish Nitecore would offer both the SP style UI and the older ramping UI with an easy way to switch between the two.

I am also not sure how much I like the cutouts on the piston end. I would think that as you go to press the piston, you will end up with your finger partially on the ledge and partially off which does not seem that it would be very ergonomic or comfortable. We will have to wait to see what the reviewers say.

On the plus side, I like the newer (SP style) piston design with the o-ring on the button. I find that it does improve the feel of the piston action.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 2, 2010)

About a year ago (just about the same time the SP version was announced) I made a suggestion to Nitecore. I don't know if it was pondered at all or if it was simply rejected out of hand, but I personally thought it was an excellent option. What do you guys think?


AardvarkSagus said:


> I propose a major change to the UI of the SmartPD line that will get you massive acclaim. The "Standard/Programming" mode of the UI should work exactly as it currently does with fully adjustable single-mode output and shortcuts to Min/Max. What would be revolutionary however, is a second "Simple" mode that would function much more like the original Piston Drive lights designed by McGizmo. It would be a simple two stage piston/twisty. Stage 1 (slight pressure/twist) would be whatever user selected stage was set in the programming mode and stage 2 (more pressure/twist) would be Max.
> Switching between these two modes of operation should be possible for the end user, but not by accident. I don't know what the best method would be, so I would leave that up to your designers/programmers. This UI could also then be applied to the rest of the SmartPD line for a v2.0 run, possibly including the latest and greatest XP-G LEDs.



Also, for those who care, I did find out a EX11 version is in the works soon as well.


----------



## Nokoff (Aug 2, 2010)

Taking a closer look at the tail, that's one area I see a nice improvement.. this design works much better for thumb clicks, almost a tactical ease while it maintains it's tailstanding ability, and as far as that goes, anyone who owns the Solarforce Skyline V1 knows that if that head heavy torch can tailstand while only having about 50% tail surface area, this little torch should perform a very solid tailstand and not be any cause for concern at all


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 2, 2010)

> It would be a simple two stage piston/twisty. Stage 1 (slight pressure/twist) would be whatever user selected stage was set in the programming mode and stage 2 (more pressure/twist) would be Max.


Excellent. Great suggestion. 

I wish more lights would offer instant access to momentary full power. The RA does it, of course, and the LX2, but the combination of ramping and instant momentary high is exactly what I'd be looking for.

How about: original ramping interface, but switch the function of press/hold and the click-PH shortcut. In other words:

- Click on, click off
- When ON, PH gives you instant max. Release takes you back to preset level. 
- Click-PH to ramp up or down.
- double-click to shortcut ramp to low, double-click again to high, then back to low etc.

This keeps all the features of the original interface, but adds an instant burst mode and makes the preset level a little more permanent.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 9, 2010)

e1sbaer said:


> No directly selectable low and high anymore. That was a great feature. I wonder who actually uses a sos and strobe mode. Someone at nitecore is making all the wrong decisions. Still love my ramping d10.



seriously. The old UI was fantastic. The only thing I didn't like about my D10 was the crappy ringy beam. An xp-g would have fixed that. Now I also have to trade the great high low quick select for useless strobe and SOS features. 

Reminds me of the saying, "just because you can doesn't mean you should".


----------



## rayman (Aug 18, 2010)

Just saw that there is a D11 coming out and as want to convert from Li-Ions to NiMH this new Nitecore seems very interesting to me. I don't really understand all this contra attitude here towards the Nitecores. I really liked my EX10 and it just works fine. All the information about the D11 sound quite good. I missed a SOS/strobe in my EX10. So I think I'll try a pre-order again this time.

rayman


----------



## MR.A (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitecore is my favorite. 

I have ordered Nitecore D10 SP camouflage. I really want to have it soon.

I never had a problem with nitecore. Very good quality and very stable.

I run the EX10 for an hour continuously with no problem.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 19, 2010)

From personal experience, I really like my D10 SP R2. It has held up well with about six months of intermittent use in humid/temp chambers. My little LED FL has gone with me from 60°C @ 60%RH for about 10min, directly to -40°C @ <10%RH for 10min, with ambient being about 40°C @ 20%RH for 1hr. I have done this repeatedly, with no problems.

From personal preference, I can hardly believe that the preview pix of the D11 show no clip or trit. Lack of a pocket clip would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 19, 2010)

rayman said:


> ...I don't really understand all this contra attitude here towards the Nitecores...



I think many NiteCore fans, including myself, are put off or disappointed in the D11 because it lacks the fantastic shortcuts to high and low like the D10. Instead, the blinky modes are now accessed via the shortcuts, a "design" move that makes me pass on this light. :thumbsdow


----------



## Nocam (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I think many NiteCore fans, including myself, are put off or disappointed in the D11 because it lacks the fantastic shortcuts to high and low like the D10. Instead, the blinky modes are now accessed via the shortcuts, a "design" move that makes me pass on this light. :thumbsdow



+1, they should have kept the same D10 UI and just upgraded the emitter. Not fuss around with it some more. :sick2:


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be all over an upgraded d10 with ramping and no disco modes.

In fact, I'd probably have to buy several...one for me, one for my g/f, etc.


----------



## maskman (Aug 20, 2010)

I spent close to an hour reading at a Chinese forum about reactions to the Dll. The translated version I read leaves alot to be desired as far as fluent english goes and it brings on acute dislexia after just a few minutes.

From what I enterpruted there were no complaints about stobe or sos features, nor did I percieve any issues with the lack of shortcuts to high output or low. I didn't read about anyone jumping for joy over the features either. I took it that the members except the features and will move on with a purchse when the Dll is available. Could it be the Chinese prefer the sos/strobe? If so it would be fair to sumize these updated features are to address the Chinese market.

I didn't find any mention of clips either. Just that the accessories are lanyard, holster, spare o-ring. Holsters, I'll let you do the math on that in comparison to clips.



e1sbaer said:


> I wonder who actually uses a sos and strobe mode. Someone at nitecore is making all the wrong decisions. Still love my ramping d10.


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I think many NiteCore fans, including myself, are put off or disappointed in the D11 because it lacks the fantastic shortcuts to high and low like the D10. Instead, the blinky modes are now accessed via the shortcuts, a "design" move that makes me pass on this light. :thumbsdow



Totally agree. The original UI was PERFECT. Now we lose the shortcuts and get a freakin' shanghai light show! Great. DANG. Who the heck are they designing this light for? And are they in touch with "the people"?

I love the original D10 design and would probably have bought two or three D11's if they had the original UI. Now I'm not so sure. At least the D11 will have continuous ramping instead of three pre-set levels. But losing the short cuts to min and max in favor of "Tokyo Light Show" was a major mistake. Can they/will they correct that blunder???


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 20, 2010)

maskman said:


> Could it be the Chinese prefer the sos/strobe? If so it would be fair to sumize these updated features are to address the Chinese market.



If they didn't want them either, I'd really wonder why they put them in! That would reverse the picture I have about the whole economic stuff, that the customer is the one who decides what he wants.

No company would install in a pink filter in their lights just because their boss likes pink light... It is normal however, that chineese companies build their lights to the gusto of chineese customers, they are the first ones who are "asked" what they want.

I have no idea how many lights Nitecore sells in China and how many in USA, but if they sell enough in USA (and the rest of the world) and if those customers say "get the disco modes out", they will make special versions for that market. The problem is just that nobody knows how many of the customers of that market boycott the lights because of the blinking modes and that they perhaps don't care (yet).

One thing is sure though : Profit is king and if a profit comes out for sure, they'll do whatever the customer wants as long as it's possible.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 22, 2010)

Strobe or not that is the case.  I prefer the no strobe versions, but..
Anxiously waiting for the D11 to preserve my D10 GDP


----------



## rayman (Sep 6, 2010)

Nitecore has a new website with more information about the new D11.

rayman


----------



## Dioni (Sep 6, 2010)

rayman said:


> Nitecore has a new website with more information about the new D11.
> 
> rayman


 
Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brasso (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm afraid I have to agree with the others. If they had just stuck with the original programming and updated the emitter, it would have been perfect.

I have absolutely no use for disco modes. They are a nuisance. I'll stay away from Nitecore until they come out with a D11 without the sos and strobe.


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

The D11 is looking good. I like the continuous ramping vs. 3 preset levels. And the momentary feature. And the lock out feature. And the beam is likely to be very nice for general use. It isn't super small or super light, but it's likely to be highly reliable and long lasting. 

I do lament the loss of shortcuts to max and min, however. That's the biggest disappointment to me.

Even though I never use strobe or sos, I have come to realize that if this light was with you and you had or came upon a car accident or a blockage on a dark road, you would probably be very glad to have the strobe to flash at oncoming cars to alert them. Or if you were a city dweller and often crossed streets on dark or rainy nights, the strobe might come in handy. The special modes are out-of-the-way of regular operation; but they're available if you need them (like a car accident situation). I can accept that design.

May have a hard time resisting this one.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 6, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Strobe or not that is the case.  I prefer the no strobe versions, but..
> Anxiously waiting for the D11 to preserve my D10 GDP



The idea came to me as well, but what shall I do with that remaining light engine, that nobody wants to have... :devil:

Why don't you have your light coated :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273801

Would be like new afterwards and much nicer than with a new body!!!


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to another forum member I was able to find another new D10 R2 to be a backup for my original D10 R2... from http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/. Helps take some pressure off the "need" for the D11.  The new D10 R2 came in a box marked SP but is not an SP. I understand it was a special run and the only boxes they had available were marked SP. More info here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3509783#post3509783


----------



## Dioni (Sep 7, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> The idea came to me as well, but what shall I do with that remaining light engine, that nobody wants to have... :devil:
> 
> Why don't you have your light coated :
> 
> ...


 
cerakote? I think that what I'll do! Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snipe315 (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I carry my D10 Tribute and my Fenix LD10 in my front pocket using the clips, the fact that the D11 doesn't have one eliminates it from the running IMHO.

And I'd rather not have SOS or strobe levels. I nevfer use either on my Fenix.


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 9, 2010)

i was really into the piston drive at one point. i don't particularly like the traditional clicky switches; the clicky noise is one reason.

i liked the D10 a lot for a little while, but started having issues with the piston o-ring and the switch, too. and some of my nitecore pd lights ramped too fast and/or seemed to skip past the low and medium modes too quickly.

i really like the liteflux UIs and they also have quiet switches which i feel are more reliable. i don't have much interest in the nitecore pds anymore.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 9, 2010)

@burntoshine

I hear you! Once you use a piston drive light for a while (with the whisper quiet operation) everything else just sounds loud. Picking up another light and *CLICK!*ing it on always feels a bit weird after using my D10 for a while.

Like you said though, the piston drive can be a finicky system that needs more maintenance than a regular switch. I can pick my h501 up anytime and know that the button will feel the same as it did last time I used it. I can't say the same for the stiff piston on my D10 (which gets more stiff the less it's used).

My dream switch? A solid metal button that can be machined like a D10 piston (for a trit slot) but sits over top of a silent button (like Zebralight uses). I love the look of my D10's switch (polished metal with inset trit vial) but would happily do away with the rest of the piston in favor of a simple button in the tail of the light. I *think* the LF2XT uses a setup like this, but I don't own one so I can't confirm.

Anyways, back to refreshing this thread hoping someone actually buys a D11 and can report back.


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, i love the zebralight switches, too. i just got a SC50w and it's very sweet. i have the H501w as well.

i don't mean to bash Nitecore or anything; i just had issues with all 3 of my PDs. all three had different piston action / travel distance and feel. i had an R2 that had a nice feel to the switch and piston, but the ramping wasn't great. i sold it after a few months.

i haven't had much experience with the newer versions of the PD system, so i don't know how they might have improved.

the slotted piston was a nice offering. trits are pretty dang neat. yes, the LF2XT indeed has (via Steve Ku) slotted tail switches. i have two; for each of my LF2XTs.

here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=211130

sorry for getting off topic.

D11....


----------



## jk037 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just saw on the website of one UK supplier that the D11 costs *£149.50*!

... it must be good! :sick2:

(if you add it to the basket and go to checkout page it comes up at a much more sensible £49.50 so the silly price is just a typo  )

I'm trying not to order one because I've asked my girlfriend to buy me one for my birthday in a couple of months... question is can I wait that long? (new Quark Mini AA NW helps a little, but... well, you're all on CPF so I'm sure you know what I mean!  )


----------



## cave dave (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll have to say every time I pick up my old ramping D10 I use the shortcuts to either low or max. It was a great feature. On my lights with SOS and strobe I have never used SOS on purpose and only use strobe a few times a year just for grins. So I have to ask Nitecore why replace a VERY useful feature with a gimmick?

I never cared much for the ramping speeds which varied from unit to unit and made picking anything other than "somewhere in the middle" pretty complicated or near impossible if you wanted something near min or max. I would recommend instead stepping through 5 discrete levels in 4 seconds, kind of like what happens when you hold the zebralight switch.


----------



## rayman (Sep 10, 2010)

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the D11. I really like the design the only thing I don't like is that they remove the shortcuts to max and min. But the time will tell if I like it or not.

rayman


----------



## guiri (Sep 10, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Wow, I wonder if they'll drop the whole piston deal? I have an original D10 but the latest models seem to have a lot of issues for users.



I agree. I'm having problems with mine too (to get it to ramp)


----------



## carl8190 (Sep 10, 2010)

guiri said:


> I agree. I'm having problems with mine too (to get it to ramp)



Remove the oring on the piston and lube the piston. It stays waterproof from rain ect just dnt submerge it. This resolves all piston issues.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 10, 2010)

rayman said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the D11. I really like the design the only thing I don't like is that they remove the shortcuts to max and min. But the time will tell if I like it or not.
> 
> rayman



Let us know how you like the D11 when you get it rayman, and how you will carry it. I really liked the design also, but was put off with what everyone has been saying regarding removing the shortcuts to max and min. For that, reason I probably will be going with the Jetbeam BK135a instead. 

I wonder if Nitecore will rethink the UI change in the D11 and revert back to the old D10 UI. From what I have read, and the comments here at CPF, it sure looks like they are losing lots of sales because of the change.


----------



## KuKu427 (Sep 10, 2010)

I got to try one last night. 

First thing I noticed was the lack of clip mounting holes in the new tail. 
Second thing is how stiff that piston spring has becomes. I don't really see how this thing is going to turn on in anyone's pockets...
It ramps! But geez was that piston stiff! 
Shortcuts to min and high are gone and replaced with short cuts to sos and strobe... :shrug:

Good anno, looks a lot cleaner and more refined than the D10. The new packaging also looks a lot more crush proof than the last one.


----------



## guiri (Sep 10, 2010)

carl8190 said:


> Remove the oring on the piston and lube the piston. It stays waterproof from rain ect just dnt submerge it. This resolves all piston issues.



You are talking to a dude that doesn't even put the batteries in the right way sometimes and yes, I WOULD somehow mess it up.
I DO appreciate the advice though 

Thanks


----------



## Brasso (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm wondering who actually does use the strobe and sos? I can see some very rare situations where it might be nice to have, but even then not really necessary. If you have to flash someone, just hit the button a few times. It seems the Chinese like their toys though. Most of the lights coming from there have these features. For whatever reasons. They could at least hide it behind some inane clicky sequence for people who actually use the light as a light. In my entire 42 years I've never needed or wished I had a strobe or sos. And I doubt I ever will.


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 11, 2010)

Brasso said:


> I'm wondering who actually does use the strobe and sos? I can see some very rare situations where it might be nice to have, but even then not really necessary. If you have to flash someone, just hit the button a few times. It seems the Chinese like their toys though. Most of the lights coming from there have these features. For whatever reasons. They could at least hide it behind some inane clicky sequence for people who actually use the light as a light. In my entire 42 years I've never needed or wished I had a strobe or sos. And I doubt I ever will.


 
This.

What gets me is that they should be able to allow the end user to set the shortcuts. Other lights do it, and have for awhile, so the ability is there.

Why not allow the person buying the light to set the shortcut to disco mode, or to min-max, or whatever? That would actually be something that would be useful to everybody and cut out the complaining from both sides about having or not having disco modes.

But that's just crazy-talk. I can't wait for the new nitecore d12 with only one mode, strobe, at 50 lumens. Sure, you might not want strobe, and you might want it brighter, but it can strobe for 8 hours. Maybe they can remove the ability to tailstand as well. Can't wait.


----------



## rayman (Sep 11, 2010)

@Starchaser

Sure, I will. For me the missing shortcuts are not that big of a problem, I think. The thing I didn't like about my EX10 was the missing SOS and Strobe as I really like those modes in a EDC light. My suggestion would be to keep the old D10 UI and just add SOS/Strobe with triple click/triple click and hold.

rayman


----------



## njet212 (Sep 11, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> I got to try one last night.
> 
> Second thing is how stiff that piston spring has becomes. I don't really see how this thing is going to turn on in anyone's pockets...
> It ramps! But geez was that piston stiff!



Seem Stiffness will stay forever on Nitecore PD-Series


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 11, 2010)

rayman said:


> @Starchaser
> 
> Sure, I will. For me the missing shortcuts are not that big of a problem, I think. The thing I didn't like about my EX10 was the missing SOS and Strobe as I really like those modes in a EDC light. My suggestion would be to keep the old D10 UI and just add SOS/Strobe with triple click/triple click and hold.
> 
> rayman



I agree rayman... just revert back to the old D10 UI, or better yet let the user set the shortcuts like the BK135A does, and other lights.

I'm sure you will like the D11 when you get it, since SOS/Strobe is not a problem for you. I love the looks!


----------



## DHart (Sep 11, 2010)

rayman said:


> @Starchaser
> 
> Sure, I will. For me the missing shortcuts are not that big of a problem, I think. The thing I didn't like about my EX10 was the missing SOS and Strobe as I really like those modes in a EDC light. My suggestion would be to keep the old D10 UI and just add SOS/Strobe with triple click/triple click and hold.
> 
> rayman



rayman... I can appreciate having strobe/sos in a light that will be used in a vehicle, as if you were stopped on a road and needed to signal approaching drivers of an accident or road blockage, etc. But aside from that (which I have never needed) I'm wondering what you might need strobe and sos for in an EDC light?

I agree that it was a big mistake (for the American market anyway) to replace instant min and max with instant strobe & SOS. The former would most likely be used every time I use the light and the latter perhaps once in a lifetime.


----------



## rayman (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the look too. Love the color of the anodizing :thumbsup:.

I don't really know when I'll use it but I know it when I'll need it . With my EX10 as my EDC light I used for about 99% of the time the light on max. So I didn't use the shortcuts a lot. So dimming by holding and ramping down won't bother me a lot I think.

rayman


----------



## DHart (Sep 11, 2010)

rayman said:


> I really like the look too. Love the color of the anodizing :thumbsup:.
> 
> I don't really know when I'll use it but I know it when I'll need it . With my EX10 as my EDC light I used for about 99% of the time the light on max. So I didn't use the shortcuts a lot. So dimming by holding and ramping down won't bother me a lot I think.
> 
> rayman



Dimming by holding and ramping down definitely does get the job done... just not so quickly, that's all. That's how I'm going to need to use the EZ AA R5 I have on the way.


----------



## DHart (Sep 14, 2010)

EZAA R5 arrived yesterday. I am totally underwhelmed by it. Not sure if it's just my sample of if the model like is this way across the board, but the output was about 25% lower (measured in ceiling bounce test) than my Preon I R5 (both running on li-ion) and the beam was just a little bit ringy. Neither of these things were expected from an R5 XP-G light. The head twisted nicely and the ramping was good, case was nice quality. But overall, I was completely un-wowed by this light so it's being returned. It will be tough to dethrone my D10 R2s and the D11 won't be doing that either.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 16, 2010)

DHart said:


> I agree that it was a big mistake (for the American market anyway) to replace instant min and max with instant strobe & SOS. The former would most likely be used every time I use the light and the latter perhaps once in a lifetime.



+1 (not only for the American market...)

I've just received mine this morning and I'm not really happy with it. The LED is a bit off center and the tint is on the blueish side (at leat is not greenish!).
I'm a D10/EX10 fan/collector so this one comes to complete my collection.
On the positive part I have to say the piston is completely compatible with the late new style D10's and it's not stiffy at all in my sample.

Here come some pics... (slotted piston courtesy of JHanko)


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my new D11 yesterday and the first discovery was that the piston action is much softer and smoother than in my early D10 which I have hated with a passion (sticky ring, sticky piston).

When opening the light I noticed that the o-ring is no longer on the piston body but on the pushbutton:







I have an early series D10 and an EX10 so I can't say if this position of the o-ring is new or not.


In any case this light is really powerful and has a nice clean beam. Looking at my latest 1 x AA purchases I have to say that I like it better than Fenix LD15, JB BK135A, Nitecore EZ AA R5, Quark Mini AA. It feels sturdy when you handle it, if you understand what I mean.
BTW I was among the very few who never used the shortcuts because there is no memory to go back to the original level. I love the shortcuts in LiteFlux lights where it's simple to revert to the original level which is supposedly the one you chose as suitable for you in that moment.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I have an early series D10 and an EX10 so I can't say if this position of the o-ring is new or not.



This is the new style piston in the late D10's (ramping and SP)



> I love the shortcuts in LiteFlux lights where it's simple to revert to the original level which is supposedly the one you chose as suitable for you in that moment.



I agree on this. A weak point in the D10/EX10's UI


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 16, 2010)

compasillo said:


> I'm a D10/EX10 fan/collector so this one comes to complete my collection.



I decided that I'll stay with the 10. I got one D10SP, but I don't like it, the ramping UI was part of the hype.

The UI of the D11 is another variation which I don't like. As kilovolt said, a memory is missing in all the different UIs, but the ramping one had at least High and Low, which is now Disco and another Disco, completely useless (my opinion, yes, yours may vary).


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> I decided that I'll stay with the 10. I got one D10SP, but I don't like it, the ramping UI was part of the hype.
> 
> The UI of the D11 is another variation which I don't like. As kilovolt said, a memory is missing in all the different UIs, but the ramping one had at least High and Low, which is now Disco and another Disco, completely useless (my opinion, yes, yours may vary).



I have an earlier D10 R2 XR-E and just bought a special run D10 R2 XP-E that has the SP 2nd edition piston (o-ring on the button part of the sleeve, not on the sleeve itself). This special run D10 R2 XP-E with the SP piston is really sweet... the operation is very easy, not sticky, but the light still has the original UI with ramping and short cuts to min and max. I think this is the best version of the D10 yet.

*For anyone wanting the special edition D10 R2 XP-E with SP 2nd edition piston and original D10 UI, they are still available from Flashaholics.co.uk. Be aware they are shipping in a box that says D10 R2 SP, but it is NOT an SP, it has the original UI, but is upgraded to the SP piston and the XP-E emitter! Really sweet.* Thanks to calipsoii for telling me about the availability of these from flashaholics.

I've also found with the D10 R2s having the o-ring on the piston itself that using a smaller diameter o-ring (or no o-ring at all, if you don't absolutely require water-tightness) makes the operation of the piston really nice and easy! The resistance to button operation is a function of the friction between the piston's o-ring and the body of the light. A thicker o-ring increases resistance, a thinner o-ring reduces it. I actually like no o-ring at all on one of my earlier version D10 R2, which I never submerge in water or use in the rain anyway. 

The original D10 interface is so cool... you can have momentary operation with just a soft press, or soft press for constant on, memory to come on at any pre-set level, two quick taps for minimum, tap and press for maximum, press and hold to ramp up or down, or it can be a twist for on, untwist for off... really an amazing, simple, and versatile UI. Boggles my mind that Nitecore ditched that with the SP and the D11. :fail:

Excellent D10 resource thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255627


----------



## bigfish5 (Sep 16, 2010)

When i read about the d11 i cannot see any reason to upgrade from my old d10. I think my d10 was rated at 130 lumens, the d11 is 140 right? How is that any better? Then you take away the instant high and instant low that i use constantly and add some useless gimicky strobe and sos? That helps. Now i love my d10, it works like the day i got it , which must be close to 2 years ago. With my slotted piston and tritium insert it is a great light. But the zebraligh sc51 " or whatever 51 it is". Sounds like the next real upgrade, 200otf lumens from 1AA now im listening. I have a couple of those real small trits laying around, any place i can put them on a zebralight?


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 16, 2010)

bigfish5 said:


> When i read about the d11 i cannot see any reason to upgrade from my old d10. I think my d10 was rated at 130 lumens, the d11 is 140 right? How is that any better? Then you take away the instant high and instant low that i use constantly and add some useless gimicky strobe and sos? That helps. Now i love my d10, it works like the day i got it , which must be close to 2 years ago. With my slotted piston and tritium insert it is a great light. But the zebraligh sc51 " or whatever 51 it is". Sounds like the next real upgrade, 200otf lumens from 1AA now im listening. I have a couple of those real small trits laying around, any place i can put them on a zebralight?



bigfish5... The D11 max output is 145 lumens. And apparently they went for longer run times in this upgrade rather than a lot more lumens.

Runtimes on one AA:

D11
Output & Runtime Maximum output 145 lumens, for about 1.5 hours 
Output & Runtime Minimum output 3 lumens, for about 100 hours

D10
Output & Runtime Maximum output 130 lumens for approx 50 minutes
Output & Runtime Minimum output 3 lumens for approx 45 hours

According to the numbers above, taken off websites that had it for sale, the D11 has 15 more lumens and has doubled the runtime from the D10.


----------



## wyager (Sep 16, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> According to the numbers above, taken off websites that had it for sale, the D11 has 15 more lumens and has doubled the runtime from the D10.



:thinking:
I'm wondering how they did that....


----------



## bigfish5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok. I see the longer runtimes , but for me that is why you buy an AA light. You can get 20 batteries for 7 bucks on every corner. I think brightness is what will push my button this time. Besides you should have a way to dim the light down to 145 lumens if you want and you can still get 1.5 hours out of an aa batt.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 16, 2010)

wyager said:


> :thinking:
> I'm wondering how they did that....



D10 has XP-E R2... D11 has XP-G R5... better efficiency I would say.


----------



## wyager (Sep 16, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> D10 has XP-E R2... D11 has XP-G R5... better efficiency I would say.



True... what would happen if I swapped the R2 on my D10 with an R5? Would it get more efficient at the same power levels, or just brighter all around?


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

bigfish5 said:


> Ok. I see the longer runtimes , but for me that is why you buy an AA light. You can get 20 batteries for 7 bucks on every corner. I think brightness is what will push my button this time. Besides you should have a way to dim the light down to 145 lumens if you want and you can still get 1.5 hours out of an aa batt.



True bigfish5... I agree with the part about brightness will push our hot buttons.

Dimming the D10 down to 145 lumens to get the 1.5 hours of runtime may not work either.

For example, if you run both lights at 3 lumens, the D10 will run about 45 hours, and the D11 will run about 100 hours according to the specs. 

However, you won't be able to do anything with the D10 to match the 100 hour runtime of the D11 XP-G R5 emitter. It's just more efficient, you won't be able to compensate for that, unless you carry 20 batteries around with ya.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 17, 2010)

wyager said:


> True... what would happen if I swapped the R2 on my D10 with an R5? Would it get more efficient at the same power levels, or just brighter all around?



It should get brighter. The light engine still gives the same current to the LED, it doesn't know you have changed anything and thus the runtimes should stay the same.

Well, everything else depends on the things I personnally don't understand, like the Vf of the LED, which may let it run longer or shorter with another emitter as the emitter may run with less voltage or on the opposite need a higher one. In theory, runtimes don't vary.



> D11
> Output & Runtime Maximum output 145 lumens, for about 1.5 hours
> Output & Runtime Minimum output 3 lumens, for about 100 hours
> 
> ...



The XP-G is 32% more efficient IIRC, so they must have worked a lot here to get those runtimes! It's possible though I guess and it's indeed a reason to buy a D11 instead of a D10!

I haven't seen the beam yet, but the one of the D11 should have a larger hotspot and no (or minor) Cree rings. Less throw should also be a result, the XP-E versions has already less than the XR-E (their beam was neater though).

The built quality of teh D11 should be superior to the D11 and piston action smoother, at least compared to the original D10. So, besides the UI and teh throw, everything speaks for the D11 and I would definetely recommend it to non-flashaholics. If you collect D10 (& EX10) however, you probably won't love it... :duh2:


----------



## compasillo (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's a beamshot comparison that might help


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 17, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Here's a beamshot comparison that might help


 
Very interesting, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


I take the opportunity to post a size comparison shot:


----------



## rayman (Sep 17, 2010)

Getting better and better. Can't wait to get mine .

rayman


----------



## michaelmcgo (Sep 17, 2010)

Vote with your dollars guys. I won't buy lights that have disco modes I can accidentally activate. The Preon series is just barely hidden enough for me to accept.

Like many of you, I agree that the ability to go from low to high with a button combo was awesome. This is one of the reasons the Ra Clicky is so beloved. Why do the Chinese think we Americans need an SOS mode so readily available on all of our flashlights?????


Heck, 4Sevens actually listens to its customers and STILL INCLUDES AN SOS MODE . I imagine a bunch of Chinese flashlight manufacturers at a convention discussing the importance of SOS mode...


----------



## Dioni (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for these pics guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

All the pics are great Kilovolt... thanks


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

rayman said:


> Getting better and better. Can't wait to get mine .
> 
> rayman



Wow rayman... you ordered your D11 last week. Thought you would have gotten it by now. 

Can't wait to read your mini review.


----------



## Bass (Sep 17, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Here's a beamshot comparison that might help


 
Thanks for the Beam shots, interesting comparison. GDP still looks smooth; shame it isn't a bit brighter.

Are these fixed White Balance settings? The D11 XP-G R5 looks warmish, nice tint. I have read from posts here of blue tints - did you win the tint lottery?

If the tint and beam are the same as your pics, I can maybe put up with the silly short cut / strobe re-programming. :shakehead

Time will tell - I have one coming from HK.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

Kilovolt... can you please tell me exactly how many seconds it takes to ramp from min to high? I can't seem to find this information anywhere.

When changing brightness levels, especially when going from min to high, or high to min... does it seem slow, or that you have to wait too long, or is it convenient and a pleasure to use?

Overall, how would you say the new UI performs for you in actual use?

If you own a D11... it would be great to hear your opinions on the above, for others who are also wondering about these things.

Thanks


----------



## compasillo (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a bit under 5 sec. from low to high and a bit over 5 sec from high to low (in my sample)

EDIT: I'm not a fan of this UI...


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 18, 2010)

How well does the anti-roll lug work on the D11?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 18, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> How well does the anti-roll lug work on the D11?



Just works in a perfectly horizontal surface when you place the light carefully.
If the surface is slightly inclined not work at all.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Just works in a perfectly horizontal surface when you plate the light carefully.
> If the surface is slightly inclined not work at all.



Thanks compasillo that is what it looks like it will do. I don't know if I should get one or not, I actually prefer the SP 3 mode UI like the very nice D10 I got from you. I wish I could find another with the trit.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 18, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks compasillo that is what it looks like it will do. I don't know if I should get one or not, I actually prefer the SP 3 mode UI like the very nice D10 I got from you. I wish I could find another with the trit.



Let's see if I can do something to fix that 

EDIT: I'll PM you tonight when get back home


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 18, 2010)

You got some goodies?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 18, 2010)

I played with my D11 this morning and gathered some bits of information for you folks. 

First of all the instruction sheet says that li-ion rechargeable batteries are accepted so I tried an AW 14500. Bad surprise: only one of my six cells works in my D11, the others are too long and the piston action is messed up. When I insert the cell and screw in the head the light comes on as usual but it is not possible to switch it off. You have to loosen the head by a few turns.
After trying all my cells I found only one whose length was acceptable: not too good.

This is what D11 does with the various cells:

- 14500 = 24,000 lux @ 1 m *] My luxmeter appears to be out of order (leaking battery) please disregard these figures. Apologies. *
- NiMH = 11,500 lux @ 1 m *]*
- lithium = 12,500 lux @ 1 m *]*

The output with a li-ion blows your head off! I have to add that the temperature of the head climbs up so quickly that you are tempted to drop the light.
Interesting test but for me it's back to NiMH and a more reasonable performance.


As to ramping I clocked a time of 5 seconds too which IMHO is a bit too quick. I prefer JB BK135A's time of around 15 seconds.


That's it for now. :wave:


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have conceded to using either lithium primary or Nimh in my D10 because of issues just like you describe with your 14500's.

You mention Lumapower I guess you mean Nitecore and are those lux readings from a D11? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Disco888 (Sep 18, 2010)

I was all set to get myself a D10 and now I can't decide between it and the D11. I like features on both especially being able to lock the D11 in the off position. Ummm, decisions, decisions.:duh2:


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 18, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> You mention Lumapower I guess you mean Nitecore and are those lux readings from a D11? Thanks for your input.


 
I have edited my post, thanks for pointing out the mistake. Fact is I received the D11 and a TRUST the same day.


----------



## Surnia (Sep 18, 2010)

bigfish5 said:


> Ok. I see the longer runtimes , but for me that is why you buy an AA light. You can get 20 batteries for 7 bucks on every corner. I think brightness is what will push my button this time. Besides you should have a way to dim the light down to 145 lumens if you want and you can still get 1.5 hours out of an aa batt.



That won't work out too well, alkalines won't have the ability to support that level of current for that long. on the minimum you'd probably be able to have a longer runtime, but the high would be considerably shortened.


----------



## Art (Sep 18, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I played with my D11 this morning and gathered some bits of information for you folks.
> 
> First of all the instruction sheet says that li-ion rechargeable batteries are accepted so I tried an AW 14500. Bad surprise: only one of my six cells works in my D11, the others are too long and the piston action is messed up. When I insert the cell and screw in the head the light comes on as usual but it is not possible to switch it off. You have to loosen the head by a few turns.
> After trying all my cells I found only one whose length was acceptable: not too good.
> ...




24k lux? :huh:

Do you have readings of other lights for comparison? That is more throw then my M2C4


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I have conceded to using either lithium primary or Nimh in my D10 because of issues just like you describe with your 14500's.



I have a D10 R2 XR-E and a D10 R2 XP-E hybrid and both of these lights run fine with the AW 14500 (which seems a more "standard" length for a AA size cell than some of the other brands of 14500 cells, which are pushing the length to the limit - or beyond). 

I wouldn't run anything but AW14500 in my D10's unless I had no choice, then it would go to Eneloop next or L91 lithium primary. I only run rechargeables in all of my regular use lights. This way you can always start with a fresh cell when you want to. With primaries, every time you use them they're weaker and weaker and weaker. The only lights I have that are powered with primaries are lights stored in the glove box of my car and they are stored with lithium primaries.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 18, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I played with my D11 this morning and gathered some bits of information for you folks.
> 
> First of all the instruction sheet says that li-ion rechargeable batteries are accepted so I tried an AW 14500. Bad surprise: only one of my six cells works in my D11, the others are too long and the piston action is messed up. When I insert the cell and screw in the head the light comes on as usual but it is not possible to switch it off. You have to loosen the head by a few turns.
> After trying all my cells I found only one whose length was acceptable: not too good.
> ...



Thanks for the info Kilovolt, it's much appreciated. 

I agree the BK135A is nice with the 15 second ramping time. It makes it easier, and more convenient to set your brightness levels. However the 15 seconds only works well, because you will only use it once in a while to set your 3 brightness modes, after that you just click for min, med, or high. 

The D11 would not work very well with a 15 second ramping time. Especially with the new UI not having the shortcuts to min/max... it would take forever to get from min to max brightness, making it slow and not very practical. 

So I'm sure NiteCore had to choose what "they thought" would be a reasonable ramping time of 5 seconds to get from min to max on this model.

BTW, is the ramping time on the NiteCore D10 R2 different from the D11 or the same?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 18, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> BTW, is the ramping time on the NiteCore D10 R2 different from the D11 or the same?



It's more or less the same or even less than 5 sec (there's no flashing when got the max or min...)


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


> It's more or less the same or even less than 5 sec (there's no flashing when got the max or min...)



Thanks compasillo... I was just wondering if the ramping time on the D10 might have been a little longer since it had the shortcuts to min/max.


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, both of my D10 R2 lights ramp in about 5 sec.

Long live the D10 R2... at least until they make a D10 R5 that's got the features we all know and love from the D10 R2.


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

DHart said:


> Long live the D10 R2... at least until they make a D10 R5 that's got the features we all know and love from the D10 R2.



D10 R2+R5 emitter=D10 R5 with R2 features... 
right?


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> D10 R2+R5 emitter=D10 R5 with R2 features...
> right?



Absolutely. Where do we send them for the emitter swap???


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

DHart said:


> Absolutely. Where do we send them for the emitter swap???



Wherever you have a paper clip, some needle nose pliers, and a soldering iron to my understanding....


----------



## Vesper (Sep 18, 2010)

DHart said:


> I agree that it was a big mistake (for the American market anyway) to replace instant min and max with instant strobe & SOS. The former would most likely be used every time I use the light and the latter perhaps once in a lifetime.



Well said. This and the missing pocket clip make this light a complete pass for me.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 18, 2010)

Vesper said:


> Well said. This and the missing pocket clip make this light a complete pass for me.



Worst of all... NiteCore didn't even give the option for a pocket clip with the D11!

The missing pocket clip was a big deciding factor for me also. ZebraLight is smart including the pocket clip with their flashlights.


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

I just ordered two pocket clips for my two D10 R2s... can't wait to get these wonderful lights clipped and carry 'em!

Now... to look into swapping R5 emitters into them to complete the transformation! 

Maybe the D12 will be the next Nitecore light we're all hoping for.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 19, 2010)

DHart said:


> Maybe the D12 will be the next Nitecore light we're all hoping for.



A D12 with ramping, programmable shortcuts, possibly the latest emitter (by then), and a clip would be so sweet! NiteCore, are you listening? :wave:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> A D12 with ramping, programmable shortcuts, possibly the latest emitter (by then), and a clip would be so sweet! NiteCore, are you listening? :wave:



We can only hope!

Better yet, if your listening NiteCore... put out a D11 SE (special edition) with those features NOW, and give customers the choice of which D11 UI they prefer to purchase.


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> We can only hope!
> 
> Better yet, if your listening NiteCore... put out a D11 SE (special edition) with those features NOW, and give customers the choice of which D11 UI they prefer to purchase.



YES!


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 19, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Better yet, if your listening NiteCore... put out a D11 SE (special edition) with those features NOW, and give customers the choice of which D11 UI they prefer to purchase.



+1, plus the ability to memorize a ramped-to setting that doesn't get lost when using either shortcut.


----------



## wyager (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> +1, plus the ability to memorize a ramped-to setting that doesn't get lost when using either shortcut.



Aren't you guys basically describing a ra clicky? (minus the ramping)


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 19, 2010)

Not only is Nitecore NOT listening, they have lost their F'n minds!

Why have I carried my D10 Q5 for the last 2 years and 4 months as EDC? Force hi/Force low is a major reason. Get up at Oh dark thirty, place light head against my leg and tap a few times. Instant low...press forward with bathroom run. Go for a walk at night and use enough light to see and get decent runtime. If I want to see something, force hi is a click-hold away. I was hoping the D11 would offer an option for a neutral R4 emitter and I welcomed the o-ring on the piston. But noooooooooooooo! 

First they ditch the D10 for the D10 SP and CPF riots. OK, bring back the ramping UI but CHANGE it so you can't force hi/force lo. Let's add disco modes they won't use! 

Gee...were is the clip? 

Oh well, my D10 Q5 still works and I probably use it another year or two until something that makes sense, has variable brightness with force hi and force low comes onto the market. 

I don't mind hidden strobe modes, those are fine. The D11 should of had a press 5 times for strobe or something...not knocking out the force modes. 

I'll keep reading on lights but am very, very picky. Maybe some manufacturer will bring out a single AAA, single AA and some lithium battery lights that are well made, variable intensity, durable, clean beam, cool, neutral or warm LED options eventually.


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

BentHeadTX... yes. 

One look at the "MUST HAVE" thread on this forum shows that the original D10 Q5/R2 is among the VERY FEW most highly-rated, most-desired MUST HAVE flashlights in the known universe... to a group of people who really know their flashlights and consume them like candy! 

SO, what does Nitecore do? They ignore this group of highly involved flashlight users and bring out a light that none of us really want. :shrug: Think how their sales _would_ have soared had they brought out a D10 R5 neutral with original UI. WOW. I'd be happy to have strobe as well for the rare occasion when I might want it... just put it a few special clicks away from mainstream, that's all.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe they're not listening other than giant chinese (oriental) market... wich strobe/sos modes are highly demanded.
I agree these modes could be set up as hidden w/o sacrificing direct Hi/lo shortcuts...


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep... could be we're a HECK of a lot less important to sales than a MUCH larger audience somewhere east of eden!


----------



## Illumination (Sep 19, 2010)

They did a special "Tribute" run of the D10 with the features we want; I bet they would do a special run of the D11 also. Best way to get it done is to keep reminding Nitecore that CPF users generally don't like silly disco features, and we buy a lot of flashlights at prices the average consumer wouldn't touch. I for one won't buy the D11 with disco features and the absence of a clip. Sorry Nitecore if you want my business, you will need to do better.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 19, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Maybe they're not listening other than giant chinese (oriental) market... wich strobe/sos modes are highly demanded.
> I agree these modes could be set up as hidden w/o sacrificing direct Hi/lo shortcuts...





DHart said:


> Yep... could be we're a HECK of a lot less important to sales than a MUCH larger audience somewhere east of eden!



Anyone have any idea *why* strobe/sos modes are so highly in demand in this other market you guys are referring too? Just wondering.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 19, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Anyone have any idea *why* strobe/sos modes are so highly in demand in this other market you guys are referring too? Just wondering.



A lot of disco clubs, I guess


----------



## scott (Sep 20, 2010)

Of course the D11 is better than the D10. These go to 11. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

scott said:


> Of course the D11 is better than the D10. These go to 11.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY



Lol... scott :shakehead


----------



## DHart (Sep 20, 2010)

scott said:


> Of course the D11 is better than the D10. These go to 11.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY



Oh wow! Never thought of it that way. I guess I'd better scoot my lowly D10's outta here  and step up to an ELEVEN!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 20, 2010)

DHart said:


> Yep... could be we're a HECK of a lot less important to sales than a MUCH larger audience somewhere east of eden!





Starchaser said:


> Anyone have any idea *why* strobe/sos modes are so highly in demand in this other market you guys are referring too? Just wondering.



Heck, I'm from the east and I don't even like strobe... but I guess laymen are easily impressed with many many many options one can squeezed into a flashlight. They'd think they get value for money with one light, many "features". :shrug:

Our only hope is that dealers do special runs by specifying the UI when they order stock, like what Matt has done with the Tribute. But not sure if that can be done with the new LE now.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Heck, I'm from the east and I don't even like strobe... but I guess laymen are easily impressed with many many many options one can squeezed into a flashlight. They'd think they get value for money with one light, many "features". :shrug:



You may be right Zeruel... NiteCore might be marketing to the masses these days then us Flashaholics unfortunately. :shakehead

Any other ideas?


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 20, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Any other ideas?




Stock up D10s. :laughing:


Like this crazy fellow here...


----------



## DHart (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Stock up D10s. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Like this crazy fellow here...



That's the route I recently decided to take, but my little D10 collection (of just two) will never, EVER be like Zeruel's. 

:bow: Zeruel IS z D10 mas-tah!


----------



## DHart (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Our only hope is that dealers do special runs by specifying the UI when they order stock, like what Matt has done with the Tribute. But not sure if that can be done with the new LE now.



Zeruel... I think I missed something... what's the "new LE"? 

Did Nitecore take over JetBeam by any chance?


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not even sure if they're using D10 SP LE or a completely new LE in the D11. My D11 should arrive any day now for me to verify and to do some swapping with D10 bodies. But according to Steve Ku, it seems the LE is a wee longer.

As to Nitecore taking over Jetbeam, what I've heard is the other way round. Could be a rumour, could be something we missed? Your guess is as good as mine... :thinking:


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 20, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to NiteCore customer service last night with some of the concerns talked about in this thread, and received a reply this morning.

*Original e-mail:*

*Hello. I am an active member of www.CandlePowerForums.com, and I have some questions about your latest flashlight that uses the Smart PD system, the D11.

For the D11, why did you change the shortcuts (of the original D10/EX10 series) from instant high and low to instant strobe and SOS? Did the Chinese market play any part in the change? Did you survey NiteCore users in other countries and markets?

Also, will you be offering the user interface of the original D10/EX10 series in a future flashlight?

There is an in-depth discussion of the D11 on CandlePowerForums.com, so I am wondering if anyone at NiteCore has been listening to the feedback and requests of people who really, really love and appreciate quality flashlights. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280312

Thank you for helping me and other NiteCore fans understand why you have changed the D10/EX10 series like you did. I look forward to your reply.*


*Reply e-mail:*

*Hello

Thank you for your email! And thank you so much for your precious suggestions!

The design of the D11 for the moment is in order to cater a larger market. And we will decide whether to introduce new SPD products with shot cut according the market reaction. We will keep the update on the web if we have such plan! Thank you!

Any suggestions and advices about NiteCore products are welcome!  Thank you so much in advance!

Have a good day!*


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 20, 2010)

So there is hope!


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Thank you for your email! And thank you so much for your precious suggestions!
> 
> The design of the D11 for the moment is in order to cater a larger market. And we will decide whether to introduce new SPD products with shot cut according the market reaction. We will keep the update on the web if we have such plan! Thank you!
> 
> ...



Well, I guess that gives us our answer. There is a larger market for whatever reason, that would rather have the short cuts to strobe/sos, than min/max.

I still don't understand, and wonder why, that larger market they refer to would rather have the strobe/sos, than the convenience and practicality of shortcuts to min/max.

It would be nice if NiteCore would take my suggestion to also put out a UI version like a D11 SE (Special Edition) with shortcuts to min/max for the smaller market, but maybe we are too small of a market in NiteCore's view, and they feel it's not worth it to make a simple tweak to their UI for us.

Oh well... hopefully we are a large enough market that they will make a change as they said, "due to our market reaction" and lost sales.

Until then I'm sure many of us will end up passing on the D11.

P.S. NiteCore, you forgot to address the non-availability of a pocket clip... does the larger market you are catering to not like pocket clips?


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 20, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Well, I guess that gives us our answer. There is a larger market for whatever reason, that would rather have the short cuts to strobe/sos, than min/max.
> 
> I still don't understand, and wonder why, that larger market they refer to would rather have the strobe/sos, than the convenience and practicality of shortcuts to min/max.
> 
> ...


 
The answer is they are ignoring the customer. If you remember any of the posts by 47s about them, they have been ignoring the customer for quite some time.

There is no larger market that likes disco modes. All those modes do is cater to a very small market as well as turn the light into a novelty item instead of a useful tool. Not many people are into buying novelty items for $60. 

The fact that the d10 tribute sold out so quickly shows that the market that likes the old d10ui is larger than the market that doesn't. And again, 47s has corroborated that. 

47s also seemed to imply that they were withholding the preferred ui to put it with something more expensive. Maybe the $150 infiluxes?

Regardless, the fact they blew you off is a little irritating to say the least.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 20, 2010)

I will reply to the NiteCore rep's e-mail tonight and ask some additional questions. I had also e-mailed their CS last month and received somewhat of a blanket and convoluted reply, which might be due to a combination of the language barrier and the perspective of light aficionados like us who demand answers to "drastic" UI changes in a light that is treasured by many.


----------



## DHart (Sep 20, 2010)

It would seem that the mass market would be MUCH LESS inclined to buy a $60 flashlight than those of us here who are really into lights. Wouldn't the mass market be more likely to buy lights like Romisens, Coast, etc that sell for around $20-$30?

So if Nitecore was really listening to the group who gladly parts with $60, 70, 80, 90, + for a flashlight, they would be catering more to us.

But perhaps there really is a larger market than us who prefers strobe and spends $60+ on flashlights?


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I will reply to the NiteCore rep's e-mail tonight and ask some additional questions. I had also e-mailed their CS last month and received somewhat of a blanket and convoluted reply, which might be due to a combination of the language barrier and the perspective of light aficionados like us who demand answers to "drastic" UI changes in a light that is treasured by many.



Please let us know what they say Mr. Shawn... and don't forget to ask why in the world they eliminated the option to use a pocket clip? :shakehead


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 20, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Please let us know what they say Mr. Shawn... and don't forget to ask why in the world they eliminated the option to use a pocket clip? :shakehead



Of course, Starchaser, I will keep you all posted. Is there anything else I should ask while I'm composing my reply, besides how many NiteCore-related posts are required here on CPF before becoming eligible for a free Nitecore light? :naughty:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I had also e-mailed their CS last month and received somewhat of a blanket and convoluted reply, which might be due to a combination of the language barrier and the perspective of light aficionados like us who demand answers to "drastic" UI changes in a light that is treasured by many.





Mr. Shawn said:


> Of course, Starchaser, I will keep you all posted. Is there anything else I should ask while I'm composing my reply, besides how many NiteCore-related posts are required here on CPF before becoming eligible for a free Nitecore light? :naughty:



haha... yea, that's a great question, free is always nice. 

OTOH, I would keep it simple, you don't want a,_ "convoluted reply, which might be due to a combination of the language barrier."_ :devil:

On a more serious note, I don't see why they can't include both strobe/sos, and shortcuts to min/max in the D11 UI, which would satisfy everyone, and increase their sales substantially. 

I'm sure the "larger market" they refer to in that email, would be happy with shortcuts to min/max included with the strobe/sos feature they are so fond of in the D11 UI. 

For that matter, I wouldn't mind it either!


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a feeling we'll be seeing a D11 Tribute Edition coming down the pipe at some point in the future, so I'm not _too _concerned about the disco UI this light currently has. Software is more easily changed than hardware and if they really wanted to, removing SOS/Strobe is just a microprocessor flash away.

More distressing is the lack of a pocket clip. The D10 clip was absolutely outstanding: one of it's best features in my opinion. There DOES look to be a small inlaid shelf around the D11 tail where you could theoretically mount an LD10 clip, but I'm hoping that's not their plan as I cannot stand the LD10 "snap-on" style clip. Those clips spin around the light, they don't hold nearly as securely and the two side prongs snag and cause wear on clothing.

Nitecore's said in the email that they do pay attention to feedback (like this thread) so hopefully the next revision of this light will take some of our criticisms into consideration. This isn't a light that needed innovating, it's a light that needed updating. With ramping D10's such a hot item on the Marketplace, you'd think Nitecore would rather have us buying directly from them instead of from each other. 

I guess we'll see how the D12 turns out.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> I'm not even sure if they're using D10 SP LE or a completely new LE in the D11. My D11 should arrive any day now for me to verify and to do some swapping with D10 bodies. But according to Steve Ku, it seems the LE is a wee longer.



It seems a new LE...
But I couldn't disassemble it as the metal ring is too hard to take it out (not as the few D10's I've done before).
Exchanging the bodies (tribute & D11) both lights work but the D11 needs to tighten a 1/4 turn and the Tribute needs to loosen a 1/4. So there's a very little difference.





http://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d10d11comp2.jpg


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 21, 2010)

I e-mailed NiteCore CS again last night, and here is my e-mail and their reply.

*E-mail #2:*

*Hello, Rainy. I thank you for the quick reply and also for your patience because I have more questions.

When you say you "will keep the update on the web if we have such plan," are you referring to the NiteCore website at www.nitecore.com? I ask because I mentioned in a previous e-mail that the website still lists the EX10 (but not the EX10 SP) in the SmartPD Series section; the D10 SP is listed in the same section. The reply I received (which I don't have anymore) was that the site just needed to be updated. The NiteCore website also lists the D10 as the only discontinued model, which also makes sense if the site just needs updating.

Has NiteCore thought about creating a different version of the D11 (like a D11 SE) that would feature the maximum and minimum shortcuts of the D10 and also the ramping feature? Wouldn't your "larger market" like the SOS and strobe features along with the shortcuts to max and min, especially since the retail price of the D11 is around the same price as that of the D10?

Also, does the larger market that NiteCore is catering to not like the use of pocket clips? The design of the D11 does not allow the use of the clip that was designed for the D10. Many fans of the D10 use the clip to carry this light, so these fans may not buy the D11 mainly for the inability of the D11 to feature a clip.

I am so interested in the changes in the SmartPD series because the ramping NiteCore D10 R2 is my favorite flashlight to carry every day. I also want to share this information with my friends on CandlePowerForums.com so they can understand why NiteCore has been making these newsworthy changes. 

I have more comments and questions about the changes included in the user interface of the D11, but I will wait to ask them based on your reply. Thank you so much again!*


*Reply e-mail #2:* 

*Hello Shawn

Glad to get your email. Thank you so much for your helpful information and suggestion!

Yes, I mean www.nitecore.com and also other way. For the moment now we are updating our web, and we are also doing some reservation. We will put the updates in the news Forum. Or, we will inform our distributors first and publish the new on some flashlight forum such as CPF. Also, if you need, we will inform you at the same time! 

Why the web only lists the D10 as the only discontinued model but not D10 SP, for we just stopped producing the D10 SP, and most of the distributors still have some in stock. While we have stopped producing D10 for a very very long time! And we will put the discounted model in to that column later there are almost none in stock. Hope your understanding!

Thank you so much for your suggestion for the D11 SE, I will pass them to the related department and of course will take your suggestions into consideration sincerely. And we also receiving many other customers' requirement for the shortcut.

Then regarding the clips, we will produce the cartridge clip for the D11 later which is different from the D10's.

Really thank you for your support to NiteCore! Any other questions or suggestions are welcome!  By the way, we will have a holiday for the Mid-Autumn Day from Sep.22nd to 24th. And we will be back to you on Sep.25th. Thank you for your patience in advance! Wish you have a nice Mid-Autumn Day. 

Have a good day!

Best regards!

Rainy*


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> *Then regarding the clips, we will produce the cartridge clip for the D11 later which is different from the D10's.*



:sick2:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Why the web only lists the D10 as the only discontinued model but not D10 SP, for we just stopped producing the D10 SP, and most of the distributors still have some in stock. While we have stopped producing D10 for a very very long time! And we will put the discounted model in to that column later there are almost none in stock. Hope your understanding!
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestion for the D11 SE, I will pass them to the related department and of course will take your suggestions into consideration sincerely. And we also receiving many other customers' requirement for the shortcut.
> 
> Then regarding the clips, we will produce the cartridge clip for the D11 later which is different from the D10's.



Thanks Mr. Shawn...

So they are discontinuing the D10 SP also?

It sounds as if they've had quite a backlash regarding the missing shortcuts to min/max if I'm reading between the lines correctly when he says, "And we also receiving many other customers' requirement for the shortcut."

Anyone know what he means by cartridge clip? We need threaded holes please. 

Well it looks like there is hope they may be correcting the poor decisions they have made regarding the UI and no clip, unless they are just blowing smoke up our _ _ _ _ _.

*I can tell you one thing, if they put out a D11 XP-G R5 tomorrow with ramping and shortcuts to min/max which included sos/strobe hidden in the UI... I would BUY ONE immediately!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a problem : There's not much I like about the D11, but I think I must order one, because of my D10/EX10 collection.

Yeah, to convince myself the D10 is better (for me). To be sure that it's really not worth buying... 

Soon they will surely come with an EX11, which will be about the same in 123...


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 21, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> I have a problem : There's not much I like about the D11, but I think I must order one, because of my D10/EX10 collection.
> 
> Yeah, to convince myself the D10 is better (for me). To be sure that it's really not worth buying...
> 
> Soon they will surely come with an EX11, which will be about the same in 123...


 
lol, repeat after me... my name is henk lu and I am a flashaholic...:twothumbs


----------



## lunchboxtheman (Sep 21, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> *I can tell you one thing, if they put out a D11 XP-G R5 tomorrow with ramping and shortcuts to min/max which included sos/strobe hidden in the UI... I would BUY ONE immediately!* :thumbsup:



+99999999

Thanks Mr. Shawn for all of the updates. It's nice to see that Nitecore is listening and responding, even if they aren't taking our advice


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 21, 2010)

You're welcome, Starchaser and lunchbox. It is refreshing to see that NiteCore is responding to their customers in some fashion. I eagerly await further developments.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 22, 2010)

DHart said:


> But perhaps there really is a larger market than us who prefers strobe and spends $60+ on flashlights?



Yes, there is. lovecpf, but customers asking for strobe is right up there with customers asking for the brightest light as the most common request. 

It's like warm/neutral tints. CPF loves them (so do I) and always tries to talk manufacturers into making lights with them, but the average customer wants cool white, because it is brighter. They do not care about color rendition. Warm/neutral tints do not sell even remotely as many units, which is why you see so few companies using them.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 22, 2010)

DHart said:


> But perhaps there really is a larger market than us who prefers strobe and spends $60+ on flashlights?





GoingGear.com said:


> Yes, there is. lovecpf, but customers asking for strobe is right up there with customers asking for the brightest light as the most common request.
> 
> It's like warm/neutral tints. CPF loves them (so do I) and always tries to talk manufacturers into making lights with them, but the average customer wants cool white, because it is brighter. They do not care about color rendition. Warm/neutral tints do not sell even remotely as many units, which is why you see so few companies using them.



GoingGear thanks for that information. Nice to hear from a trusted source with real data. I can understand the tint and brightness preference, but I still don't understand the preference for strobe/sos, over the convience and practicality of shortcuts to min/max. Unless its because the strobe/sos feature stands out, and markets well to the general public, and the shortcut to min/max is hardly understood until you actual use the light. :shrug:

I still don't see why NiteCore can't include both features... shortcuts to min/max and strobe/sos in their UI. I'm sure the Non-CPFers and the larger market they refer to wouldn't mind having both of these features. That would make everyone happy, and equate to more total sales for NiteCore.

I also don't think there is an excuse not to offer a clip option on the D11, like they did on the D10. It only makes sense to give people the option to use it or not, like they did in the past.

P.S. BTW... I love your videos GoingGear. Thanks for taking the time to make them, they do help a lot.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess that is good news

Guess I'll wait for the D11 XP-G R4 neutral-white with ramping and min/max shortcuts along with a real clip. That is fine, my D10 (version 1.0) has been rocking out for the last 2 years and 3 months as EDC and I like it. Since the Equinox is tonight, it is the time flashaholics ponder the latest stuff as the darkness takes over from the light.


----------



## whataday (Sep 22, 2010)

I Like it.


----------



## oxepyonxo (Sep 22, 2010)

Dang if only the hint about a clip being in the works was posted 2 days earlier, i wouldnt have picked up a d10 sp . What am I kidding...if they d11 came out with the min max shortcuts i would still buy it.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll bet dollars to donuts that Nitecore will spit out a D11 SE, tribute, SP or whatever other variant to cater to the CPF-type crowd. That's what they seemed to have done for the D10.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have decided to pass on the current D11 but if they make a SP edition I'll take one.


----------



## hello_frank (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll wait for the D11sp


----------



## DHart (Sep 24, 2010)

The D10 R2s are rockin' strong and solid as ever, and will be for quite some time to come. A bit more brightness combined with the loss of important features is not a move forward. The D10 R2 still offers plenty of brightness. So I see no need to jump on any new Dxx until such time as it's really a compelling light that actually IS an improvement on the D10 R2. In the meantime, I'm totally thrilled with the D10 R2s.


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought a D11, and I'm really REALLY disappointed in it. No, I just HATE it.

I wish I had found this thread before I flushed my money down the toilet.

I did not realize that the REALLY nice D10 clip would NOT fit it. 

What was Nitecore THINKING????

I use the clip to clip it to my various pockets while I'm using it, though I don't carry it clipped to my front pants pocket, which seems very popular. I carry too much stuff in my pockets, and a nice light would get beat up very quickly, carrying it that way.

The D10 clip is one of the very best clips I've ever seen: VERY sturdy, and no chance of it moving and scratching up the body of the light, or coming loose on the light. 

A really GREAT design that Nitecore just THREW AWAY. 

Unbelievable. 

Are the design engineers REALLY that witless at Nitecore? It’s hard to believe, but obviously, they are.

The SOS and strobe modes, as many people have said, are useless, worthless, and completely superfluous.

Whoever changed the shortcut features on the D11 has a SERIOUS lapse in intelligence, IMHO. It bothers me MUCH more than I thought it would.

My biggest complaint about the D11 is the placement of the emitter in the reflector, and the way it changes the beam. It's set more deeply in the reflector, while the D11's emitter is visibly 'protruding' into the reflector, to give the D10 a nice hot spot, with nice spill light.

Because the emitter in the D11 is set 'deeper' into the reflector, so it doesn't FOCUS the light, the D11 has no real hot spot AT ALL: it's ALL flood.

At about 8 feet, the 'hot spot', if you can even call it that, is about 2 FEET in diameter. 

I shined it on a garage door, which was 25 feet away. The 'hot spot' is almost as big as the ENTIRE 7 foot high door! At TWENTY FIVE FEET!

It's WORTHLESS to light anything up at ANY real distance at all. It has NO THROW at all.

It's nice for close up use, but that's ALL it's good for.

I don't understand WHY the IDIOTS at Nightcore didn't set the emitter in the reflector so it is **IN FOCUS**, like they did with the D10.

Really: DUH!!!

It's a VERY significant change in the utility of the flashlight. 

I know SOME people like floody lights, but the D10 had an excellent balance between very usable throw from a small EDC carry light, AND very nice spill light.

I guess if you NEVER need to REALLY light up anything that's more than 30 or 40 feet away, it's OK.

So, basically, it's OK, I guess, if YOU NEVER NEED TO USE IT OUTDOORS AT ANY REAL DISTANCE. 

It’s almost unbelievable that Nitecore could be this STUPID, about SO MANY FEATURES on the D11.

The D11 has no throw. No clip. Worthless shortcuts. Rolls RIGHT OFF any surface that isn’t level.

It's like Nitecore changed almost ALL the best features of the D10, JUST for the sake of CHANGING them...AND MADE ALL OF THEM WORSE. 

And in the process, took one of the nicest small lights on the market, and just RUINED it, especially compared to the JEWEL of a flashlight that the D10 is.

Nitecore REALLY made a piece of **** with D11, in my opinion. 

ESPECIALLY considering it’s SUPPOSED to be an IMPROVEMENT over the D10. 

An IMPROVEMENT? That’s so SAD, it’s almost funny, in a TOTAL FAILURE kind of way.

The Nitecore D11 is just FILLED with FAIL, for so many reasons.


----------



## andrewnewman (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. Such passion over a flashlight...oh right. I forget where I was for a minute 

In reading this lengthy thread, it seems like material improvements and many steps backward for the D11 vs. D10.

In rough order of perceived irritation least to most:

1. The flat surfaces aren't good anti roll agents

2. The light's tailstanding stability is diminished

3. There is no pocket clip

4. They removed two useful UI shortcuts in favor of far less useful "flashy" modes

One very interesting objection offered by goldenlight (quite stridently) was that the light was too floody. What is interesting about that is the screenshots show a typical increase in the size of the hotspot when a light goes from XR-E to XP-E to XP-G without a significant change to reflector and optics. The screenshots don't *seem* too floody versus other XP-G offerings in the same approximate form factor. Is there something the screenshots don't reveal? Is it possible that goldenlight got a light with a manufacturing flaw?

While I don't own this light and may never buy it, I would like to counter such overwhelming negative comments by two hopeful thoughts.

1. It is *possible* that the new clip will impress. I don't know what a "cartridge" clip is and I am not too too hopeful but you never know. Remember, there was a batch of D10 / EX10 clips that seem to have been mis-manufactured and stripped their threads. I don't think any clip is "clip nirvana".

2. Despite all of the enthusiasm for the D10, it has a mixed reliability record and often requires some tinkering to get it to work right (depending upon generation and a few other things). Maybe Nitecore has addressed some of the reliability issues with this light.

Just trying to keep things in balance...


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a simple solution to the D11 dilemma. :devil:

Maybe we just need to forget about the D11 and NiteCore... and start looking else where? 

NiteCore can try to sell the "_ill-fated D11_" in the hope customers will buy... but we can buy any light, from any manufacturer that we want. 

Why not buy from the manufacturers that give us the features we want, and a light that pleases us? :twothumbs:

So until they put out a product that fits your parameters, just say it was nice knowing ya, but for now, *Bye... Bye... NiteCore!!* :wave:


----------



## wyager (Sep 25, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> I have a simple solution to the D11 dilemma. :devil:
> 
> Maybe we just need to forget about the D11 and NiteCore... and start looking else where?
> 
> ...



No one else makes a smart piston light.... and even if we stop buying, there's probably enough demand elsewhere... :shrug:


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 25, 2010)

CPF active members = 17,974

China inhabitants = 1,336,920,000 


Maybe, just maybe, Nitecore can live without us ... :naughty:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 25, 2010)

wyager said:


> *No one else makes a smart piston light*.... and even if we stop buying, there's probably enough demand elsewhere... :shrug:



Because they make a "smart piston light" we should buy it, even though its features fail in other ways?

What good is a "smart piston light" that has so many drawbacks? I won't even bother to go over all the complaints and dissatisfaction regarding the D11 in this thread and others. 

In essence, why bother to even think about buying a light that makes you unhappy in so many ways, and has lost very practical features like the pocket clip, and the shortcuts to min/max just to mention a couple.

If the demand else where is enough to satisfy NiteCore, then great for them, but just because they are not listening to us, doesn't mean we have to take what they offer whether we like it or not. 

From what I have read here from fellow CPF'ers, not many want the D11.

So if you like it, buy it... if you don't, look else where! Simple.


----------



## RocketTomato (Sep 25, 2010)

andrewnewman said:


> In rough order of perceived irritation least to most:
> 1. The flat surfaces aren't good anti roll agents
> 2. The light's tailstanding stability is diminished
> 3. There is no pocket clip
> 4. They removed two useful UI shortcuts in favor of far less useful "flashy" modes



That is an excellent summary of the main issues. I would add that I find pressing the piston is a bit less ergonomic because most of the time your thumb is partly on and off the metal lip.



andrewnewman said:


> 1. It is *possible* that the new clip will impress. I don't know what a "cartridge" clip is and I am not too too hopeful but you never know. Remember, there was a batch of D10 / EX10 clips that seem to have been mis-manufactured and stripped their threads. I don't think any clip is "clip nirvana".



I agree, the cartridge clip sounds interesting. Hopefully it will not end up being some bulky monstrosity.



andrewnewman said:


> 2. Despite all of the enthusiasm for the D10, it has a mixed reliability record and often requires some tinkering to get it to work right (depending upon generation and a few other things). Maybe Nitecore has addressed some of the reliability issues with this light.


 
This has been addressed to some extent with the SP model and the relocation of the o-ring piston to the neck of the piston. I find the piston action is much smoother on models with the new piston. Has overall reliability improved? That is still to be determined.

Another plus is that we got the ramping back.


----------



## rayman (Sep 25, 2010)

Got my D11 yesterday and tested it the evening. I have to say that I really like it. I really like the beam profile and the form factor. Only the tints of the anodizing of the head and the body differ a little bit. The piston drive is nicely smooth. Regarding the short cuts to strobe and SOS I couldn't figure it out yesterday if I like it or not. Time will tell that. I think this one is a keeper .

rayman


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 25, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> So they are discontinuing the D10 SP also?



I e-mailed NiteCore for verification and if they had received a lot of feedback about the SP's preset levels. Rainy at NiteCore CS stated they are discontinuing the D10 SP and that they had gotten feedback about them.


----------



## Jayman (Sep 25, 2010)

Got mine as well and comparing it to a first gen D10 it has a much nicer beam with much brighter spill. Tint is perfect and form factor is very nice in the hand. The flat sides do keep it from rolling and the piston feels very nice. This thing on a AW 14500 blows my mind. Easily my second brightest lightest only outshadowed by my L2P SST-50 nailbender. It's not a perfect light, as I do miss the shortcuts, but I can adjust and ramp up and down. Oh well a few seconds won't ruin my life. Definitely a nice upgrade and a keeper for me. It is handy having a strobe for catching people's attention whether I'm out for a night time walk or blinding some opponent...who knows when it might come in handy. Clip would be nice, but I usually keep it in a holster so not a deal breaker. Doesn't throw as far as a Q5 but the increased brightness and nicer beam make up for this in my opinion. Hopefully on the next upgrade they put out they'll bring back the shortcuts, but if they don't I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 25, 2010)

Are people who actually HAVE a D11 finding that theirs HAS a 'beam', and not ALL FLOOD, like mine has?

Because, compared to the really nice beam the D10 has, at least MY D11 REALLY SUCKS.

Perhaps mine is defective from the factory.

And, despite what some people say, putting my D11 on the very small slope on the hood of my car, something which is commonly done, resulted in it almost falling on the ground: it rolled IMMEDIATELY.

The D10, with a clip installed, of course, does not.

But, I'm mostly curious about the beam profile. 

I have a little pocket flood light, and I really, REALLY hate it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a D11 and I have to agree with rayman - yeah there are a lot of faults but nothing worth getting anxious over - it's a 50 Euro torch at the end of the day.

This is what I think - Beautiful form factor, miss-matched ano but top notch 'Snow White' tint. Lovely beam pattern, with a few artifacts but a very nice XPG-R5. Silly UI changes - they could have incorporated SOS, Strobe and lockout without loosing the shortcuts IMO. A bad move from Nitecore but not one I will lose sleep over.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 26, 2010)

I felt the same way about the Infilux as some of you do about your D11 and I paid twice as much. It was a big let down and the D11 is a let down as well, I don't have one and don't plan on it the way it is now.

However just keep in mind it's one run of light's and if your that passionate about a light maybe you could give the manufacturer just a bit of a break this time and see what they do next.

That is what I plain to do is put the Infilux and D11 behind me and wait to give Nitecore another shot. It seems they got it wrong this time but you guys are probably flashaholics for life and hopefully NC will be there with us as well, just not with the D11.


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 26, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I felt the same way about the Infilux as some of you do about your D11 and I paid twice as much. It was a big let down and the D11 is a let down as well, I don't have one and don't plan on it the way it is now.
> 
> However just keep in mind it's one run of light's and if your that passionate about a light maybe you could give the manufacturer just a bit of a break this time and see what they do next.
> 
> That is what I plain to do is put the Infilux and D11 behind me and wait to give Nitecore another shot. It seems they got it wrong this time but you guys are probably flashaholics for life and hopefully NC will be there with us as well, just not with the D11.



Isn't the Infilux closer to THREE times the cost of a D11?

What didn't you like about it?

On paper it sure looks nice...


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes on paper it does but it's almost impossible to switch it to the low mode and keep it there, it has a donut hole and the ring has a rough feel while twisting. Check out this Infilux thread if you want more detail.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/291116&page=5


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 26, 2010)

> The beam is not the best, as you may expect from an XP-G (slightly uncentered) in a smooth reflector. There is a non-uniform hotspot, a wide and bright corona, plus two rings and a lot of sidespill. This light is not a thrower, and I plan to use it for close to midrange illumination.



Wow, even using a SMOOTH reflector, the newest and most expensive NiteCore, the Infilux has NO THROW at all.

I have NEVER been able to keep up with the secret hieroglyphics of bin codes, so I don't know *WHY* 'as you may expect from an XP-G' equals a REALLY crappy beam, with NO THROW, EVEN FROM A SMOOTH REFLECTOR.

I thought the whole idea of a smooth reflector was ONLY to give a flashlight VERY good throw, at the cost of artifacts, etc.

It sounds like NiteCore REALLY effed up the MUCH more expensive Infilux as bad, or perhaps WORSE, than they did with the less expensive D11.

Hard to believe, but obviously true. 

I feel sorry for the people who were expecting the Infilux to live up to it's FACTORY specifications....

It sounds like the next nice NiteCore flashlight is an entire GENERATION away. 

It could be several YEARS before a NiteCore flashlight is even remotely worth buying again.

They made many nice flashlights, some very reasonably priced....and NOW their products are....real garbage.

Well, there are a lot of consumers in China who probably won't know any better....but you HAVE to wonder: HOW MANY can afford an Infilux?

Not many, is my guess.

Sorry for breaking up the D11 thread...but now I know it's not JUST the D11 that is crap.

NiteCore has gone from producing REALLY good flashlights, to making....really, REALLY BAD flashlights.

That's just sad. 

I hope the company survives their own engineering and design stupidity.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 26, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> I thought the whole idea of a smooth reflector was ONLY to give a flashlight VERY good throw, at the cost of artifacts, etc.



Its been my experience with mass produced light's like the Infilux, RRT-0 and many others that went from the XR-E to a XP-G and use smooth reflector all have a donut hole and the hole not only looks bad but it actually has less throw than the same light with a textured reflector. Why manufactures continue to use this principle is beyond me, perhaps manufacture cost? For me this has become my bugaboo in the flashlight world and for me worse than blue tint and cree rings has ever been and with more models being released with the SMO and XP-G all the time it seems I will have to deal with it. 

Ok yes so we are not the largest part of the market but even the average person who spends top dollar for a $65 flashlight is eventually going to ask where is the throw.

One of my friends who buys maybe 3-4 light's a year for the past few years bought a RRT-0 XR-E last year when I did and was really excited about the "brighter" XP-G model. When he got it he called me and said "I thought light was suppose to be brighter", I explained lux vs. lumens the best I could but the end result is he will not by another light that has XP-G written anywhere on it.

Anyway back to the D11 I guess their is one positive, no donut hole right?


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, I do have to admit, among it's MANY serious faults, I cannot say it has a donut hole.

NiteCore didn't get that on the D11 MOSTLY through sheer LUCK: the D10 had an orange peel reflector, and in what seems to be an extremely rare bit of good luck in the horrific 'redesign' of the D10, NiteCore KEPT the OP reflector.

Perhaps somebody on their design team flipped a coin, and got lucky, because they seem to have done everything ELSE wrong, and it WASN'T random.

I suppose for people who don't have anything to compare it to, (...'cough'... people in China... 'cough'...) the D11 may not seem all that bad.

I doubt that will be the case for the Infilux, though: it's just too expensive, to have so many flaws.


----------



## wyager (Sep 26, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> I have NEVER been able to keep up with the secret hieroglyphics of bin codes, so I don't know *WHY* 'as you may expect from an XP-G' equals a REALLY crappy beam, with NO THROW, EVEN FROM A SMOOTH REFLECTOR.



I've spent some time researching this-
IIRC, the area of the XP-G is 1.4mm^2, while the area of the XP-E is ~.9mm^2. That means that the XP-G die is almost 2.5 times bigger, and therefore has less throw. I'm not sure if it's directly proportional, ie exactly 2.5 times fewer lux at the hotspot, but it's there. And keep in mind that not everybody wants throw... the best "throwy" LEDs pale in comparison to newer, more efficient ones.


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 27, 2010)

wyager said:


> I've spent some time researching this-
> IIRC, the area of the XP-G is 1.4mm^2, while the area of the XP-E is ~.9mm^2. That means that the XP-G die is almost 2.5 times bigger, and therefore has less throw. I'm not sure if it's directly proportional, ie exactly 2.5 times fewer lux at the hotspot, but it's there. And keep in mind that not everybody wants throw... the best "throwy" LEDs pale in comparison to newer, more efficient ones.



That makes a lot of sense. 

I think another real contributing factor is that the D11 has the SAME reflector as the D10, and the emitter in the D11 is right at the BASE of the reflector, while the emitter on the D10 sits UP just a TINY bit, to put it at the FOCUS of the parabolic reflector.

Nitecore cheaped out when they 'redesigned' the D10, and DIDN'T redesign the D11 reflector to MATCH the EMITTER in the D11

I can see them doing that on the less expensive D11, but on a brand new, very expensive, TOP OF THE LINE, light like the Infilux, Nitecore should have done a better job of matching the emitter to the reflector, ESPECIALLY, a smooth reflector.

Oh wait: Chinese engineering, and design. I forgot that point, for a few minutes.

Silly me.


----------



## DHart (Sep 27, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> the D10 had an orange peel reflector, and in what seems to be an extremely rare bit of good luck in the horrific 'redesign' of the D10, NiteCore KEPT the OP reflector.



Interestingly, in my D10 R2 XR-E the orange-peel surface is more matte (less shiny) than reflector in my D10 R2 Hybrid XP-E, which has a shinier-surface to the orange peeling, so there have been some changes to the degree and shininess of the texture on the reflectors. The beam characteristics of these dissimilar emitter/reflector combinations are, however, very close to one another, so it would seem as though Nitecore changed the reflector surface with the XP-E D10 R2 to achieve a similar beam characteristic to it's predecesor, the XR-E D10 R2.

Not sure how the reflector in the D11 compares to either of these D10s that I have.


----------



## wyager (Sep 27, 2010)

DHart said:


> Interestingly, in my D10 R2 XR-E the orange-peel surface is more matte (less shiny) than reflector in my D10 R2 Hybrid XP-E, which has a shinier-surface to the orange peeling, so there have been some changes to the degree and shininess of the texture on the reflectors. The beam characteristics of these dissimilar emitter/reflector combinations are, however, very close to one another, so it would seem as though Nitecore changed the reflector surface with the XP-E D10 R2 to achieve a similar beam characteristic to it's predecesor, the XR-E D10 R2.
> 
> Not sure how the reflector in the D11 compares to either of these D10s that I have.



Well crap... I have the XR-E version. 
I also can't figure out how to get the reflector out, LOL.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 27, 2010)

rayman said:


> Got my D11 yesterday and tested it the evening. I have to say that I really like it. I really like the beam profile and the form factor. Only the tints of the anodizing of the head and the body differ a little bit. The piston drive is nicely smooth. Regarding the short cuts to strobe and SOS I couldn't figure it out yesterday if I like it or not. Time will tell that. I think this one is a keeper .
> 
> rayman



You're selling the light today in the CPFMP... :thinking:


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 28, 2010)

compasillo said:


> You're selling the light today in the CPFMP... :thinking:


 
Lol, I think that pretty much sums this thread and this flashlight up. :fail:


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 28, 2010)

DHart said:


> Interestingly, in my D10 R2 XR-E the orange-peel surface is more matte (less shiny) than reflector in my D10 R2 Hybrid XP-E, which has a shinier-surface to the orange peeling, so there have been some changes to the degree and shininess of the texture on the reflectors. The beam characteristics of these dissimilar emitter/reflector combinations are, however, very close to one another, so it would seem as though Nitecore changed the reflector surface with the XP-E D10 R2 to achieve a similar beam characteristic to it's predecesor, the XR-E D10 R2.
> 
> Not sure how the reflector in the D11 compares to either of these D10s that I have.



That's probably just a variation due to crappy quality control in two different lots of reflectors, or the final finish on them was put on by two different ( one being crappy...) Chinese subcontractors.

My D10 and D11 reflectors look the same, to my untrained eye.


----------



## DHart (Sep 28, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> That's probably just a variation due to crappy quality control in two different lots of reflectors, or the final finish on them was put on by two different ( one being crappy...) Chinese subcontractors.
> 
> My D10 and D11 reflectors look the same, to my untrained eye.



Is your D10 an XR-E or and XP-E? I'm guessing an XP-E.

I'm thinking the shinier surface was called for when Nitecore went from the XR-E to the XP-E to be able to maintain the beam pattern, perhaps. The XR-E needed a slightly matt-ier surface to minimize XR-E rings and XP-E didn't need ring control so much but did need slightly more focus to maintain the characteristic "D10" beam.


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 28, 2010)

DHart said:


> Is your D10 an XR-E or and XP-E? I'm guessing an XP-E.
> 
> I'm thinking the shinier surface was called for when Nitecore went from the XR-E to the XP-E to be able to maintain the beam pattern, perhaps. The XR-E needed a slightly matt-ier surface to minimize XR-E rings and XP-E didn't need ring control so much but did need slightly more focus to maintain the characteristic "D10" beam.



Unfortunately, I have no idea whether my D10 is an XR-E, or an XP-E.

I bought it after they were discontinued, but it came from Hong Kong, so it could have been NOS.


----------



## wyager (Sep 28, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> Unfortunately, I have no idea whether my D10 is an XR-E, or an XP-E.
> 
> I bought it after they were discontinued, but it came from Hong Kong, so it could have been NOS.



XR-E will have four visible bonding wires going to the die.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 28, 2010)

it's even easier...
The XR-E LED is square, the XP-E rounded.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2010)

compasillo said:


> it's even easier...
> The XR-E LED is square, the XP-E rounded.



Also the XR-E will have a dome and the XP-E will not.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 29, 2010)

Got my D11 today but it has problem when i fed him using AW 14500. I could only turn on-turn off the light with only twist the head. I can not accessed the hidden mode as well choosing brightness level.

Today i also got the D10 Q5 which i got from MP which is have the same problem with D11.

But they both function well when i switch with Alkaline / Nimh. Anybody here have same experience ?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 29, 2010)

njet212 said:


> Got my D11 today but it has problem when i fed him using AW 14500. I could only turn on-turn off the light with only twist the head. I can not accessed the hidden mode as well choosing brightness level.
> 
> Today i also got the D10 Q5 which i got from MP which is have the same problem with D11.
> 
> But they both function well when i switch with Alkaline / Nimh. Anybody here have same experience ?



The reason is the extra length of the protected battery. That's why you don't have problems with normal sized cells.


----------



## DHart (Sep 29, 2010)

njet212 said:


> Got my D11 today but it has problem when i fed him using AW 14500. I could only turn on-turn off the light with only twist the head. I can not accessed the hidden mode as well choosing brightness level.
> 
> Today i also got the D10 Q5 which i got from MP which is have the same problem with D11.
> 
> But they both function well when i switch with Alkaline / Nimh. Anybody here have same experience ?



Line up an alkaline AA, NiMH AA, lithium AA, and several brands of 14500 li-ions and you will see that they are all differ in length to some degree. If you compare 14500 cells, you will see that some are longer than others. AW tends to be on the shorter side, as compared to Ultrafire, etc. 

I have no problem running AW 14500 li-ions in both of my D10 R2's (that's all I run them with), but the other brand 14500 cells are too long for my D10's, as well as for some other AA size lights. The larger AA lights can usually take the longer 14500 cells without a problem. Quark AA for example has enough space for the longer cells.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had also D10 R2, which is i always used to run on AW 14500 without having any problem like my D11 and D10 Q5. But i had lost it somewhere.

Also i have D10 SP Camo which is also could fully function with AW14500. Does the problem caused by the spring inside the piston or maybe the ring inside the head?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 29, 2010)

njet212 said:


> I had also D10 R2, which is i always used to run on AW 14500 without having any problem like my D11 and D10 Q5. But i had lost it somewhere.
> 
> Also i have D10 SP Camo which is also could fully function with AW14500. Does the problem caused by the spring inside the piston or maybe the ring inside the head?



Maybe a little from both. To solve this problem I would try to shorten a bit the spring...


----------



## andrewnewman (Sep 29, 2010)

So after reading all the bad things people had to say about the D11 I, naturally, had to have one. Thankfully BatteryJunction obliged me (they are local so it was almost an impulse purchase).

I got the thing home and was immediately struck by several things:

1. My house didn't catch fire.
2. My credit rating didn't suffer.
3. I didn't develop painful boils on my flashlight-holding hand.

In fact it is a perfectly nice little light with (in my case) matching ano that is flawless. The build is consistent with the D10 and every single unfortunate observation that people pointed out is true. No clip, no shortcuts, no additional lumens and weaker tailstanding.

Even so, it works very well. The ramping is predictable and the runtime is excellent. The tint is slightly warmer than most of my XP-G based lights. The beam pattern is quite similar to my big TK45 (it's floody). Outdoors it lights up an unlit trail on medium easily and can light up a whole campsite on high.

The piston is smooth and (so far) reliable (remember I've had this a few hours). It may be too bad that Nitecore couldn't have been more inspired in their engineering but this is far from an undesirable light. Mine will definitely not be on the marketplace. It's going to go camping soon.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 30, 2010)

I do a test for my defective D10 Q5 1st run and D11

I took out piston spring and put it in on D11 piston and D10 Q5 this is the result:

*1.) D10*
The light was work fine, i could choose brightness level both holding the piston and using short cut. But it required a lot of pressure on the piston.

*2.) D11*
Light could be well function too like the D10 but it required more pressure than the D10 Q5. And i found this is really impractical. 

*Conclusion:* my D11 piston spring is defective.

Maybe it is a good idea for folks here who want to get D11 to ask the dealer, before they shipped the D11 for testing the light using 14500 and Nimh and make sure the light fully function using both batteries.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my D11 this evening...

Well, it's not so horrible as described already, but not good either. The beam is more or less flawless, but I miss some punch. As it's normal, my D10 XP-E look brighter and the XR-E even brighter. I know it's the LUX, but I aks myself currently which beam I preffer, I guess it's the one of the XP-E.

The emitter is horribly off-center, but it doesn't seem to affect the beam dramatically. Piston action is good, but screwing the light together feels a little weird, like if teh threads didn't meet 100%. Works though.

No, it can't keep up with the D10, not at all. Ramping is fine, but I miss the sortcuts and what's more, if I don't think about it, I'll get one of the disco modes, which I hate so much... :thumbsdow

After the IFE1, this is the second disappointment from Nitecore. Do I need a third one? :candle:


----------



## Bass (Sep 30, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> The emitter is horribly off-center


 
Henk, this is strange. The D11 has a black plastic centering disc around the LED - you can just about make it out in the photo below, surrounding the XP-G.

Getting into the head is a little bit harder than a D10 but the same principle. You may find yours has slipped off and just needs putting back.


----------



## hotel (Sep 30, 2010)

just received the D11 yesterday, and found out the same problem as njet212. Cant turn off with AW14500

Is there any other owners that have the same problem, we might have the defect production lot from the factory as we are actually both in the same region of the world


----------



## jaws revenge (Oct 1, 2010)

hotel said:


> just received the D11 yesterday, and found out the same problem as njet212. Cant turn off with AW14500
> 
> Is there any other owners that have the same problem, we might have the defect production lot from the factory as we are actually both in the same region of the world




My D11 from BJ works fine with AW14500 although it gets warm fast on high


----------



## njet212 (Oct 1, 2010)

jaws revenge said:


> My D11 from BJ works fine with AW14500 although it gets warm fast on high



It's get warm really fast when you running 14500 on hi mode.

As for brightness selection and hidden mode access, have you compared between 14500 and Nimh/alkaline?

I found using alkaline /Nimh it is much easier to access the hidden mode as well choosing brightness level. On 14500, it's require more pressure on the piston.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 1, 2010)

Bass said:


> Henk, this is strange. The D11 has a black plastic centering disc around the LED - you can just about make it out in the photo below, surrounding the XP-G.
> 
> Getting into the head is a little bit harder than a D10 but the same principle. You may find yours has slipped off and just needs putting back.



I'll open it this evening. Indeed, I didn't have a closer look in the reflector, it looked to me the emitter was just sitting around there... in the corner!

The brass ring looks different, I guess it could be more difficult to remove than the one of a D10, but I should have enough experience with these things by now...

Thanks for teh advice! :wave:


----------



## njet212 (Oct 1, 2010)

@Henk_lu:

Do you running your D11 on 14500.

I'm wondering if your D11 could runs perfect on AW14500 since i got defective D11..


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 1, 2010)

njet212: I have six AW 14500 cells out of which only two work in my D11 while the others are too long. IMO the problem lays with the batteries not with the flashlight. Some of them are longer than the others.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 1, 2010)

njet212 said:


> @Henk_lu:
> 
> Do you running your D11 on 14500.
> 
> I'm wondering if your D11 could runs perfect on AW14500 since i got defective D11..



I can try a 14500, no problem, but I use all my D10 on AA because the difference in brightness isn't really noticeable on those ones. It would be interesting to find out about the D11 indeed!

In most D10 you have to cut the spring to be able to run an AW 14500 without problems, as they are slightly longer. AA also work with cut springs, the piston just needs less pressure.


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2010)

I usually end up cutting the spring and filing the piston down on all my D10s, softens up the feel and increases piston travel.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input.

Today i cut the spring about +/- 1cm. It can fully function now using AW 14500 although it's still require a bit pressure on the piston but i think i could live with it.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 1, 2010)

I just finetuned my D11, which means I cut the spring and sanded the piston a little bit.

Then I tried a 14500...   

OMG!!! While the D10 (& EX10) are only a tick brighter on a li-ion, the D11 engages the turbo! The light just climbed a lot higher in my esteem, no deception anymore. I have no idea how many Lumen you get on a 14500, but it looks like a Quark AA on a 14500 and that's over 200 Lumen...

I also tried to center the emitter, but that's impossible. The emitter is fixed on a black plate and that one doesn't move in the light engine, it seems fixed as well. There's a clear plastic arount the emitter which you can remove, but it has nothing to do with centering, probably to stop the light engine while it's screwed in the reflector.

My D10 will all stay with an L91 inside (or a NiMh LSD for the ones I may use regulary), but the D11 has been given a 14500 and will stay with it. I guess you have to be careful on high, it gets hot really soon as others already mentionned...


----------



## DHart (Oct 1, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> I can try a 14500, no problem, but I use all my D10 on AA because the difference in brightness isn't really noticeable on those ones.



Henk... while you may not notice much difference between an AA alkaline and a 14500 in the D10, there is a measureable difference. In my ceiling bounce test:

14500 EV 4.7
Eneloop EV 4.6
AA alkaline 3.8

A difference of 1 EV represents a doubling or halving of measured output. Therefore you can expect a 14500 to burn about twice as brightly as a AA alkaline, even if the difference isn't hugely dramatic to your eyes. Plus, the 14500 can be used over and over and can start out fresh every day. The primary cell gets weaker and weaker every time you use it , soon getting into a grey zone of potency where it's useful to some degree but considerably weaker than fresh. :shrug: Then you have to discard it and get more. :scowl:

I'm a major fan of li-ion rechargeables for their potency, high output, ability to start every day with a fresh, full charge, and their long lifespan of rechargeability. 

Eneloops are my second choice in powering AA lights.

NiMH would be my third choice.

Lithium AA primary would be my fourth choice.

I would never use an alkaline AA unless none of the above options were viable. :shakehead


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 2, 2010)

I just played a little bit with my D11 and noticed that it's somewhat easy to bring it into a faulty mode! 

Perhaps it's limited to 14500, but if I don't press the piston firmly to switch it on, it may flicker and then it reacts to the slightest touch of the piston by shutting of (momentary), blink, flicker. Only a shutting off and on firmly again helps or twisting it off. If you put it away in that state, thinking it's shut off, it may have nasty consequences... :shakehead

DHart, I'm also a fan of li-ion and the runtime of the D10 will be longer on a 14500. I never use Alkaline and have no NiMh, only LSD (Panasonic Infinium). Lithium are great for the lights you only use occasionnally, that way they have power when you use them and they don't leak.


----------



## gamogamo (Oct 2, 2010)

will this clip work on the D11?

http://www.niteize.com/products/eclipse


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 3, 2010)

gamogamo said:


> will this clip work on the D11?
> 
> http://www.niteize.com/products/eclipse



How do you want to fix that RIGHT clip on a ROUND light with an adhesive strip?

It would look awfull anyway... :sick2:


----------



## DHart (Oct 3, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> DHart, I'm also a fan of li-ion and the runtime of the D10 will be longer on a 14500. I never use Alkaline and have no NiMh, only LSD (Panasonic Infinium). Lithium are great for the lights you only use occasionnally, that way they have power when you use them and they don't leak.



Right on, buddy. I'm in total agreement with your approach.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 4, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> I just finetuned my D11, which means I cut the spring and sanded the piston a little bit.
> 
> Then I tried a 14500...
> 
> ...



For fully function on AW Li-Ion it's seem the D11 first run production need some "tuning" on the piston spring. Found 2 guys on local forum here also complaining D11 were "hard" to operate when they feed him with AW 14500.

Henk, totally agree with you alkaline is the worst food for high drain device like D11. Beside the leakage problem,alkaline was not made and design for high drain device, maybe i would only use alkaline when SHTF happened and can't find the "right food" for the D11.


----------



## Soba (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi nje212! :laughing:
Congratulation to success to adjust your D11. It's help for 
everyone! 
Can I ask you? Which side spring did you cut, reflector side or 
battery side, or both?


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 4, 2010)

njet212 said:


> For fully function on AW Li-Ion it's seem the D11 first run production need some "tuning" on the piston spring. Found 2 guys on local forum here also complaining D11 were "hard" to operate when they feed him with AW 14500.
> 
> Henk, totally agree with you alkaline is the worst food for high drain device like D11. Beside the leakage problem,alkaline was not made and design for high drain device, maybe i would only use alkaline when SHTF happened and can't find the "right food" for the D11.



I think the AA Energizer Lithium Ultimate L-91 would be a good choice.

Normally, the rechargeable Li-ion batteries would be the BEST choice...if they worked in the D11, of course.

Alkaline batteries are OK if it's a flashlight you use every day, so you can check for leakage...and carry a spare new battery in your pocket, too, since the run time isn't real good.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 5, 2010)

*@Soba:*
I just cut the piston spring ( battery tube piston )


*@Golden Light:*
Agree, normally the "best" food for Nitecore D11 is Li-Ion 14500 ( if not works just do simple spring cut) or Eneloop. If i'm gonna use my flashlight almost every day 14500 or Eneloop will be my choice but if i'm gonna use my flashlight occasionally my choice will be Energizer AA Lithium L91.

For me, for everyday use flashlight, if i have to choice betweenEneloop and Alkaline, i will choice Eneloop. I would invest on couples eneloop plus Maha c9000 to get maximum perfomance and benefit on Eneloop. Although it will be relatively expensive investment, but it is totally worthed for everything.

I have been using alkaline before on my D10 and my experience found alkaline was not the "right" choice for D10. Just like you said the run time isn't real good and the output dropped gradually every minute. Selfbuilt 1xAA Runtime Graphics on Alkaline have a good representation data for this. Also routine leakage checking idea does not sounds good for me.


----------



## Soba (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Njet 212 
Thank you for your answer!:wave:
So when I get D11, I'll try to it! Because I have 6pcs 14500.:devil:



njet212 said:


> *@Soba:*
> I just cut the piston spring ( battery tube piston )


----------



## fvdk (Oct 5, 2010)

njet212 said:


> Thanks guys for the input.
> 
> Today i cut the spring about +/- 1cm. It can fully function now using AW 14500 although it's still require a bit pressure on the piston but i think i could live with it.
> ​



Does anybody have any advise to which 14500 cells work with the D11 without having to make any modifications?

Frans


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 5, 2010)

fvdk said:


> Does anybody have any advise to which 14500 cells work with the D11 without having to make any modifications?
> 
> Frans



Mine worked with an AW, nevertheless I cut the spring, simply because I'm used to. Yeah, believe it or not, getting another D10 (or now a D11), I take it out of the box and before I know what happened, the spring is out of the piston, the pliers in my hand and !

Before reinstalling, I push the spring "inside out" with my thumb, to get some pressure out of it. Nothing's but a smooth piston and while it's out, I clean off the original lube (has become better now, former lights were covered in sticky, stinky blue grease), clean the tube inside and gently relube the o-ring. Smoooooth! 

If you don't wanna tweak your light, better not buy a piston drive light...


----------



## njet212 (Oct 5, 2010)

fvdk said:


> Does anybody have any advise to which 14500 cells work with the D11 without having to make any modifications?
> 
> Frans



Did your D11 did not work with AW 14500? If it so there are other alternative if you do not want bother yourself with spring mod.

After i posted my problem on local forum, an Indonesia Nitecore dealer said when AW 14500 did not work on D11, Trustfire / Ultrafire could works at D11. But i never tried it myself since i only have AW 14500, so i can't confirm it will 100% will work on D11.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just received my D11 and i'm very happy with it. It's a floody flashlight but it has a very good power so it reaches good distance.
My D11 works perfectly with aw14500 (i've only one to test) and it puts out an huge amount of light. I'm impressed :twothumbs


----------



## fvdk (Oct 5, 2010)

njet212 said:


> Did your D11 did not work with AW 14500? If it so there are other alternative if you do not want bother yourself with spring mod.
> 
> After i posted my problem on local forum, an Indonesia Nitecore dealer said when AW 14500 did not work on D11, Trustfire / Ultrafire could works at D11. But i never tried it myself since i only have AW 14500, so i can't confirm it will 100% will work on D11.



I have not yet bought any 14500 cells, so I thought I should ask before buying any incompatible ones. 

Frans


----------



## okwchin (Oct 17, 2010)

I cant remember.. but was the D11 piston compatible with the D10 (SP type) piston?

Is it exactly the same length and diameter (within 0.2mm?)


----------



## compasillo (Oct 17, 2010)

The D11 piston tail is a bit wider so it won't fit the D10 hole easily, unless you do some
sanding work.
To the contrary the D10 piston fits perfect and smoothly on the D11.

BTW, there's no difference between SP and new ramping version D10 pistons, just between new and old style.


----------



## ashe18c (Oct 19, 2010)

All unprotected 14500 will work, but i have trouble with all the protected 14500 cells. Ultrafire 14500 unprotected work real well and dont have a problem even when i use it till completely depleted. Non of my protected 14500 will work without cutting the spring. 

And the d10 tribute piston will work on my d11, but my d11 piston wont work on my d10 tribute. They are exactly the same, o rings are the same on the button part, but they dont work for some reason. 

Im not new, my account disappeared for some reason, so just re-registered.

-Vince


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2010)

ashe18c said:


> Im not new, my account disappeared for some reason, so just re-registered.
> 
> -Vince


What was your previous username?


----------



## ashe18c (Oct 19, 2010)

it was ashe18c too, but i couldnt log in, and when i tried to get the password emailed to me in case i typed it in wrong, it said my email was used already, so i just left it alone, until i couldnt take it anymore, and registered under another email, but this time the username worked, but just not that email. I really dont know what happened. Just happy i can log in now.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 20, 2010)

There's no record of a prior registration, so I don't know what has happened. You are registered here and on CPFMP with different email addresses, so the MP one seems to have survived whatever it was that happened here.


----------



## toughCookie (Oct 25, 2010)

hmmm.... I wonder if the inclusion of sos/strobe for the D11 is a result of 
1) more and more ppl going green so they use this as a bicycle light
2) they've been watching too many films that suggest disco modes can stun attackers ("Kick-***") 

:thinking:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got an EX11 for review. So far, I am not terribly disappointed.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 25, 2010)

Tomorrow I read in another thread about a terribel parasitic drain, the poster wrote something that a battery was drained within 8 days or so... :sick2:

Well, I remembered putting a fresh 14500 in my D11 three weeks ago and I have only used the light for a few minutes (but on high...). I just checked the cell and it was at 3,80V!

OK, that's not scientific, maybe I used the light more than I remember, but somebody with the right equipment should take some measures as I suspect the drain is not close to zero! 

AardvarkSagus, check the EX11 while you are at it!

I always locked all my EX10 and D10 out, an old tradition I just revived... :sigh:


----------



## njet212 (Oct 25, 2010)

@Henk_Lu:

I don't know if you already read read my post about D11 Stanby current on AW14500? When using Imedion LSD 2300 it showed higher read on my DMM (around 2.9 mAh)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3568220&postcount=13


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 25, 2010)

Just received my D11 and was surprised to see when I opened it that the color was black instead of the natural finish I've seen everywhere. Personally I don't care for the black, I've just had too many lights that were black and I'm kind of sick of it. 

So, I'm bummed, it may seem trivial, but the look of the light is just as important to me as the performance of it. Anyone else see the black version?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, black it is. I'll try to pull out the multimeter later tonight and see if I can get a decent reading.


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 25, 2010)

Also, I was able to use an AW14500 with no problem. I did notice that the D11 is about 1/16" taller than the D10, so I wonder if that's something they changed in this new batch.

I noticed too that the knurling isn't as deep and aggressive as my D10SP.

I like the beam and output on a 14500 very much. It's a beautiful wall of light.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Black? Huh, they're dark grey in all the publicity photos.

Bummer. I really like the dark grey Nitecore lights. The SR3 in black is nice... it suits black - but the Infinity, PD and EX series definately look better in grey.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 26, 2010)

Tried the multimeter today, but I am not really ready to put too much stock in the readings. I'll explain why in a moment. 

On a partially used AW 16340 I got 0.7mA parasitic drain when in standby and on a marginally fresh CR123A I got an abysmal 3.3mA. 

My trepidation in using these figures as actual veracity is that when I tried testing the max draw from the light, it appeared much dimmer running through the multimeter than it did just running through the light itself. It causes all the figures I was getting to be somewhat suspect.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 26, 2010)

That would be attributable to the internal resistance of your multimeter. It shouldn't have a large impact on your parasitic drain values. What light were you testing when you were using CR123 cells? Obviously not the D11...

[edit]

Ah, sorry I missed Henk Lu's post above... It was the EX11 you were testing.

So, question - are Nitecore using driver circuitry in all their new lights which has abnormally high standby current draw? What's up with that? Are they trying to lower sales?!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 26, 2010)

Nope, both these cells were tested on my EX11. This just happened to be the thread where I was asked to chime in. NiteCore hasn't offered me a D(anything) to test yet, but if you want to see my take on that favorite, feel free to let them know.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 26, 2010)

I might just do that... Then again, I might also make it my first ever flashlight review! 

Seriously though, I am getting a little concerned about Nitecore at the moment. They're my favourite 'production light' manufacturer at the moment (I'm told that would change tomorrow if a SF E2DL dropped onto the doorstep in the morning) but they REALLY seem to be slipping lately. From the (alleged) use of uneconomical circuitry to not induing clips with the D11 and EX11 as standard, to off-centered emitters. It all seems a far cry from the Nitecore who brought us the original Smart PD lights, EZ, EX and Defender series.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 26, 2010)

I might just do that... Then again, I might also make it my first ever flashlight review! 

Seriously though, I am getting a little concerned about Nitecore at the moment. They're my favourite 'production light' manufacturer at the moment (I'm told that would change tomorrow if a SF E2DL dropped onto the doorstep in the morning) but they REALLY seem to be slipping lately. From the (alleged) use of uneconomical circuitry to not induing clips with the D11 and EX11 as standard, to off-centered emitters. It all seems a far cry from the Nitecore who brought us the original Smart PD lights, EZ, EX and Defender series.


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 26, 2010)

I just received a D11 and personally I think it's great. Yes I would prefer the shortcuts to high and low, but ramping up and down isn't hard. The LED is perfectly centered and the beam is beautiful. Nice white tint and a wall of light. The only thing I'm not happy with is that mine is from the new batch that is black and I really wanted the natural gray color.

I was leery of purchasing a D11 with all the negativity lately, but I'm glad I did. I thought the D10 SP had a great beam, in my opinion, the D11 blows it away.


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 29, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Tomorrow I read in another thread about a terribel parasitic drain, the poster wrote something that a battery was drained within 8 days or so... :sick2:
> 
> Well, I remembered putting a fresh 14500 in my D11 three weeks ago and I have only used the light for a few minutes (but on high...). I just checked the cell and it was at 3,80V!
> 
> ...



How do you 'lock out' a piston drive switched NiteCore flashlight????


No mater HOW far I back off on the 'tailcap', I can STILL turn the light on, by pressing the piston switch.

There is a spring in the battery compartment, so isn't the battery STILL subject to drain while the light is shut off?

Or, am I missing something?

My D11 drained a battery in about a week.

When I grab a $60 flashlight, I expect it to work, EVERY TIME!


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 29, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> How do you 'lock out' a piston drive switched NiteCore flashlight????


 
If you press the button and the light stays on only while it is pressed it means the light is locked out because the circuit is open. Half to one turn is normally enough. 

Even if my D11 does not have a particularly high parasitic current I still carry it around locked because it is easy to switch it on inadvertently in a pocket.


----------



## woodentsick (Oct 29, 2010)

The Quarks are also a very good option that come with removable/reversible clips, XP-G's and what not. Maybe you'd consider them over the Nitecore? I love my Quark AA-2, but I don't own any Nitecores, so unfortunately I can't speak for them 

Hope this helps,
Woodentsick


----------



## compasillo (Oct 29, 2010)

The parasitic drain current has been a minor problem in most of the D10 and EX10, but far from solving the issue, NC has done it worse in the D11.
It's very dissappointing to find out your battery is empty after a few days
even without using the light more than a few minutes. :thumbsdow
I'll keep mine in my collection as an example of what a great light can become in a clumsy designer's hands...

As kilovolt pointed out above, to lock in the light just unscrew the battery tube one turn in most cases (to be sure, just try to switch it on after this operation. If the light keeps turned on it needs to loosen the tube a bit more)


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 29, 2010)

With winter coming on, meaning wearing gloves ALL the time when going outside, locking and unlocking the tailcap could be a major PITA.

The whole idea of an EDC flashlight is reliability.

Finding a dead, or nearly dead battery when you really NEED your flashlight is simply NOT acceptable.

And I frequently don't have both hands free when I use my EDC flashlight.

One of my major criteria for and EDC flashlight is that it's small enough so that I can hold it in my mouth, for when I don't even have one hand free.

I always wrap 2 or 3 layers of tape on my EDC, to make it easier on my teeth.


----------



## krevo (Oct 29, 2010)

BillMPL said:


> I just received a D11 and personally I think it's great. Yes I would prefer the shortcuts to high and low, but ramping up and down isn't hard. The LED is perfectly centered and the beam is beautiful. Nice white tint and a wall of light. The only thing I'm not happy with is that mine is from the new batch that is black and I really wanted the natural gray color.
> 
> I was leery of purchasing a D11 with all the negativity lately, but I'm glad I did. I thought the D10 SP had a great beam, in my opinion, the D11 blows it away.




I feel the exact same way about mine. Mine's also the newer black run, which I really don't prefer. My emitter is also dead center. Had an Energizer AA lithium in it since Tuesday and it's still running strong.

Has it been determined which lights have the unusually high parasitic drain? I'm not sure if mine does.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't believe it has been yet, no. 

Would those who have measured the parasitic drain on their flashlights mind posting detailled instructions on how to connect the test wires up to the light? I have high quality auto ranging DMMs amd would like to test mine when it (eventually ) gets here, along with the rest of my Nitecore fleet


----------



## wyager (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> I don#t believe it has been yet, no.
> 
> Would those who have measured the parasitic drain on their flashlights mind posting detailled instructions on how to connect the test wires up to the light? I have high quality auto ranging DMMs amd would like to test mine when it (eventually ) gets here, along with the rest of my Nitecore fleet



Take off the head, touch the + end of the battery to the + terminal, and then connect the - terminal and power ring with your DMM set to measure mA. If the light turns on, push down to turn it off. That worked for me with some fiddling and practice.


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 30, 2010)

wyager said:


> Take off the head, touch the + end of the battery to the + terminal, and then connect the - terminal and power ring with your DMM set to measure mA. If the light turns on, push down to turn it off. That worked for me with some fiddling and practice.



I can't imagine how you did what you described. I just tried it, and I must be missing something.

Go here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/297958

Nitecore D11 Parasitic Drain

Post #12 has detailed instructions on taking a measurement from the Nitecore D11.

If you do it wrong, you WILL blow the fuse on your DMM.

If you don't have a spare fuse, you are SOL.


----------



## krevo (Oct 30, 2010)

For those who have noticed the high parasitic drain, is your light the grey model or black?


----------



## wyager (Oct 30, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> I can't imagine how you did what you described. I just tried it, and I must be missing something.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> ...



That post you linked is practically verbatim to what I said, plus the "set to low mode" instruction... :thinking:
So it works just fine...


----------



## Matt7337 (Nov 1, 2010)

I must apologize, I forgot about the seperate topic on the D11's parasitic drain. I should have asked about doing it in there. Anyway, my D11 arrived today and I am mostly happy with it. I haven't had a lot of time to inspect it just yet, but here's a quick overview of my first impressions on it:

*The good: *

Awesome beam - mine is milky smooth with no rings. Medium defined hotspot and smooth spill. Quite a useful floody beam in all.

Centered emitter - it's perfect as far as my eyes can tell, which is great!

PD is a little stiffer than on my D20 - which I actually like. It prevents accidental operation and gives a good tactile feedback when the piston is depressed.

Overall design - is good - someone mentioned that the flats on the body of the light spoiled it a bit. Having one in my hand I tend to agree a little... it wouldn't be anywhere near as bad if the flats extended onto the head of the light and stopped just shy of the bezel in some decorative finning, but the way that the flats just stop dead at the head/body join looks a little odd. Not a game changer, but also not the best looking Nitecore PD light because of this.

It tail stands - pretty well, although it could have been steadier if the tail design was a little different, extending around the whole button rather than just the two scallops. Still, it tail stands! I like that 

*The Bad:*

Anodizing - Here's where it turns bad. They were doing so well until now... but in truth, this is the first thing that I noticed when I took the light out of the packaging. The head and body of my D11 are two different colours of grey. Read that again - two different *colours. *I'm not talking about a slight difference in the shade of the ano here (as can be seen on the Liteflux LF2XT in natural coloured ano, for example) I'm talking about two colours that are so far from each other that a two year old with impaired vision could tell them apart. No joke, this is like me walking into the workshop in the morning and seeing that a customer wants a grey metallic computer case - then proceeding to spray the top panel of that case in Ford Graphite Grey and the front and both side panels in Vauxhall Technical Grey (yes, there are two grey cars in this household, a Ford and a Vauxhall, and I am responsible for the paint care on both ). Can you imagine how pissed the customer would be that they had such a shoddy looking case? Because I can. I'm having exactly that reaction now, looking at my multicoloured Nitecore D11. What on earth has gotten into Nitecore that their QC department allows this sort of thing to reach a customer?! Anyway... that discusion is for another thread which I will start later. Basically I'm not at all happy with the finish. The head is Vauxhall Technical grey and the tail is a mich lighter Ford Graphite grey. 

*The Relative:*

Packaging - Yeah, another area that peoples opinion varies widely in, but I personally liked the old Nitecore gift box presentation. Something about the new cheap cheap packaging really doesn't appeal to me. Even 4-Sevens send their lights out in beautiful gift presentation boxes. Have Nitecore forgotten that people like to give their flashlights as gifts? It seems like a big money saving scheme on their part but it just brought my opinion of them down a little.

Knurling - Hmmm. I can't make my mind up on this. It _seems _shallower than on the rest of my Nitecore lights, which have pretty aggressive, deep textured knurling and I have always thought of that as an advantage with Nitecores build quality. It doesn't take away from the overall feel of the D11 in your hand too much but it doesn't feel as good as the SR3 or Extreme in my opinion.

UI - Yeah, this was a bone of contention with a lot of people... the high/low shortcuts being replaced by the strobe/SOS does seem like a bad choice but I have a different way of looking at it. The D11 has been designed for a different type of use than the D10 was. It's more of an emergency kit light than an EDC. Who EDC's a light that has the two shortcut modes as strobe and SOS? Nobody that I know of. This would, however, make a great med-kit light or backup to a heftier tactical light. I think in the long term it's going to live in my larger first aid kit as a primary emergency light source.

So realistically what are the chances that Nitecore will accept me sending the flashlight back to them so that they can change the light battery tube to match the (perfect) dark head?


----------



## jax (Nov 1, 2010)

does anyone know how to remove the brass ring that the pd touches when you push the piston down?
i want to get into the emitter region and see if i can do anything about the off center emitter,and maybe strip the anod off the head,to match the body which has been polished up..
and is it true that the d11 goes into a whole new level of brightness when you use a 14500? cause i bought a 14500 3.6 volt disposible lithium(not a rechargable one) it was made in france....anyway it didnt do anything differant,in fact it looked less bright than the energizer ultimate lithium 1.5 volt batteries that i use with the light....what give's?
for instance people have wrote in CPF and said that a d11 goes close to 200 lumens on a 14500,another said it was twice as bright...and then there's selfbuilts tests of edc's that gain 1000 or more lux with a 14500,in this case a 45-50% gain..but he states he doesnt recommend using a 3.7 over a aa 1.5 because of heat,however this might not be a issue when you live in canada and are using it to walk around in -20C to -35C weather..


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 1, 2010)

jax said:


> does anyone know how to remove the brass ring that the pd touches when you push the piston down?
> i want to get into the emitter region and see if i can do anything about the off center emitter,and maybe strip the anod off the head,to match the body which has been polished up..
> and is it true that the d11 goes into a whole new level of brightness when you use a 14500? cause i bought a 14500 3.6 volt disposible lithium(not a rechargable one) it was made in france....anyway it didnt do anything differant,in fact it looked less bright than the energizer ultimate lithium 1.5 volt batteries that i use with the light....what give's?



Just lift up one side of the ring at the break with a screwdriver or tweezers, and carefully turn around while lifting, it should break free quite soon. If it gets stuck, stop, push it back again and start over. I removed them on all my PD lights and never had a problem.

I also tried to center my emitter, but it wasn't possible. The board teh emitter is glued on seems to be fixed on the light engine, it didn't want to move, but I didn't apply real force as I didn't want to break anything. I didn't try to lift it up either... :shrug:

Yes, it is true that the D11 goes on steroids with the 14500. Much brighter, but also much hotter! Be carefull using it on high. You probably know already taht you may have to shorten the spring for correct piston action with a 14500, depending on the cell and your light. :wave:


----------



## jax (Nov 1, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Just lift up one side of the ring at the break with a screwdriver or tweezers, and carefully turn around while lifting, it should break free quite soon. If it gets stuck, stop, push it back again and start over. I removed them on all my PD lights and never had a problem.
> 
> I also tried to center my emitter, but it wasn't possible. The board teh emitter is glued on seems to be fixed on the light engine, it didn't want to move, but I didn't apply real force as I didn't want to break anything. I didn't try to lift it up either... :shrug:
> 
> Yes, it is true that the D11 goes on steroids with the 14500. Much brighter, but also much hotter! Be carefull using it on high. You probably know already taht you may have to shorten the spring for correct piston action with a 14500, depending on the cell and your light. :wave:


 :thumbsup:thanks henk!!


----------



## wyager (Nov 1, 2010)

jax said:


> does anyone know how to remove the brass ring that the pd touches when you push the piston down?
> i want to get into the emitter region and see if i can do anything about the off center emitter,and maybe strip the anod off the head,to match the body which has been polished up..
> and is it true that the d11 goes into a whole new level of brightness when you use a 14500? cause i bought a 14500 3.6 volt disposible lithium(not a rechargable one) it was made in france....anyway it didnt do anything differant,in fact it looked less bright than the energizer ultimate lithium 1.5 volt batteries that i use with the light....what give's?
> for instance people have wrote in CPF and said that a d11 goes close to 200 lumens on a 14500,another said it was twice as bright...and then there's selfbuilts tests of edc's that gain 1000 or more lux with a 14500,in this case a 45-50% gain..but he states he doesnt recommend using a 3.7 over a aa 1.5 because of heat,however this might not be a issue when you live in canada and are using it to walk around in -20C to -35C weather..



A disposable 14500? That sounds like a SAFT, which cannot deliver high currents IIRC. You have to use a li-ion 14500 for it to work better. Also, I remove the brass ring by bending a wire into a small hook shape and using it to pull out the ring, a little bit at a time while moving the hook.


----------



## Matt7337 (Nov 1, 2010)

So, any thoughts on what Nitecores POV would be on me wanting the battery tube on my D11 replaced? Does anyone who has a dark grey D11 have the same issue with their flashlight head being much darker than the battery tube?


----------



## wyager (Nov 1, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> So, any thoughts on what Nitecores POV would be on me wanting the battery tube on my D11 replaced? Does anyone who has a dark grey D11 have the same issue with their flashlight head being much darker than the battery tube?



Not much they can do about ano mismatch. They would have to replace the whole light, as anything they send you would likely be mismatched as well. But who knows, they might just do it... the only warranty experience I've had with nitecore was A+++.


----------



## jax (Nov 2, 2010)

wyager said:


> A disposable 14500? That sounds like a SAFT, which cannot deliver high currents IIRC. You have to use a li-ion 14500 for it to work better. Also, I remove the brass ring by bending a wire into a small hook shape and using it to pull out the ring, a little bit at a time while moving the hook.


 thanks!! and your right it is a SAFT battery! the LS14500.


----------



## HooNz (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all , a quick question from the less informed .

Is there a pouch/holster out there/here that also has a spot for at least 1 battery or preferably 2?

Also personally , i would like the pouch/holster to fit Parallel with the belt , as in sideways not vertical , sort of a set and forget it is there thing until one has to replace the battery anyway in about a month :thumbsdow.
Cheers , Paul


----------

